# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Bike Park Semmering - 1. Offizielle Infos

## noox

*Bikepark Zau[:ber:]g Semmering*

Am Samstag, dem 01. Juli 2006 wird ein aus mehreren Strecken bestehender Bikepark auf dem Gelände des Zauberberges Semmering in Form eines absoluten Mega-Events eröffnet.

Die bereits in Bau befindlichen Strecken umfassen eine Downhill-Strecke in der Länge von rund 1900 Metern, einer Freeride-Strecke in 2 Varianten mit 2400 bzw. 2600 Metern Länge, sowie eine Family–Strecke die sich über 2800 Meter erstreckt, welche alle ab diesem Tag in Betrieb sind.

Als Abschluss der Strecken dient ein Northshore-Park, der sich unmittelbar beim Einstieg der Kabinenbahn befindet.

Für den Eröffnungsevent bieten wir den Besuchen ein umfassendes Rahmenprogramm, das sich von einem Lake-Jump, Testbikes mit Servicestation diverser Anbieter, einem Showbewerb (Preisgelder:€ 1.000,-/€ 600,-/€ 200,-) sowie einer abschließenden Bike-Party in der Zauberbar Semmering erstreckt.

----------


## noox

Alter Thread bezüglich Bikepark Semmering: https://www.downhill-board.com/36349...semmering.html

----------


## pAz

freu mich schon riesig auf den neuen Bikepark!

lg patrick

----------


## Poison :)

klingt ja schon sehr geil...werd hoffentlich mal raus kommen  :King:

----------


## manfred

haha, aber haupsache mir glaubts keiner  :Twisted:

----------


## BoB

wie schauts jetzt aus wegen liftpreisen???  :Confused:

----------


## noox

Ich hab schon nachgefragt. Wenn ich was weiß, werde ich's sofort bekanntgeben.

----------


## Geländetauglich

Ich statte dem Semering auch vorraussichtlich in den Ferien einen Besuch ab!
Hab mir am ersten Blick gedacht 1900m bergab mim Rad das ist man ja im Nu unten, hab mir ausgerechnet, dass man mit einer mittleren Geschwindigkeit von 60 km/h, wird man wohl kaum als mittlere haben, 3  Minuten bergag  fahren kann.... hmm das scheint mir ja doch etwas sehr wenig,,, oder irre ich mich da?
Also  man wird mit ner realistischen Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit 4-6 Minuten fahren können( die dh Strecke).
Freu mich auch schon sehr auf eine etwas näher gelegene DH-Strecke mit Lift!!!
Gibts am Eröffnungstag auch ein Rennen ?

Mfg, Constantin

----------


## noox

Also 40km/h im Schnitt ist schon sehr viel. Du fährst ja keine Schotterstraße runter. 

Es sind immer mal wieder enge Kehren, Steilstücke, etc. drinne, wo du vielleicht auch nur mal 10km/h fährst. Wenn'st dann noch die eine oder andere Pause machst, dann dauert das schon eine Zeitlang.

----------


## BoB

> Hab mir am ersten Blick gedacht 1900m bergab mim Rad das ist man ja im Nu unten, hab mir ausgerechnet, dass man mit einer mittleren Geschwindigkeit von 60 km/h, wird man wohl kaum als mittlere haben, 3  Minuten bergag  fahren kann.... 
> Mfg, Constantin


wären dann ca. 2min  :Wink:

----------


## georg

> haha, aber haupsache mir glaubts keiner


  :Pray:   :Group Hug:  

 :Smile:   :Big Grin:   :Clap:  Sobald i wieder fahren kann bin i dort.

----------


## Geländetauglich

> wären dann ca. 2min


Oh das ist mir jetzt aber peinlich^^, hab vergessen *60 zu multiplizieren,IRREN IST MENSCHLICH^^
Zu 40 km/h ist schon sehr viel: Ja  hab wohl ein falsches Bild vom Semering gehabt^^ , im Winter ist da immer Schuss runter...... nein verstehe schon sieht man eh auf der Karte, ein paar Kurven und so in Wald rein.... kann mir das nur nicht richtig vorstellen, deswegen hab ich ncoh nen Grund mehr hinzufahren!

Mfg Constantin!

----------


## Poison :)

> Sobald i wieder fahren kann bin i dort.

 hat sich *Dr. Post* verletzt?  :EEK!:   :Wink:   
freu mich schon, wenn der park wirklich am 1.juli aufsperrt  :King:

----------


## Bijan

einfach nur geil :Cool:  

mir fehlen die worte

----------


## Mtb-Flo

geil geil geil geil, ich will dort hin und werd dort hin, wurscht wie mein Zeitplan ausschaut. Irgendwann wirds schon gehen.

----------


## noox

Die Kartenpreise werden die nächsten Tage von der Geschäftsleitung festgelegt. Wenn es soweit ist, werden wir die Infos umgehend erhalten.

----------


## pagey

sooo....im anhang findet ihr die kartenpreise für den semmering bikepark !!!

Nachtrag 15.06.2006:



> Die Kartenpreise wurden teilweise nach unten korrigiert:
> 
> So kostet jetzt die Vormittagskarte € 13,-/11,-/6,50 und jeder, der am Montag, Dienstag bzw Mittwoch zu uns kommt, erhält mit der Karte einen € 3,-- Gutschein für die Zauberbar.

----------


## Biker753

16 euro pro tag!(also für mich  :Wink: ) das geht!  :Smile: 

is super der preis!is end so überteuert wie leogang!

----------


## Geländetauglich

Ich glaub ich nehm mir da einen Roller^^ 5 Euro für nen ganzen Tag!!!!!!
DH-Roller ich komme!^^

----------


## Poison :)

die preise sind auch super...  :Way To Go:  
freu mich  :King:

----------


## Lordz

is das geil !!!!! Bin i scho dabei !!! 

Normal musst eh glei die Saisonkarte nehmen , bin ja noch 17 , heheh !!!!


Na mir taugt des , also am 7ten Juli bin ich scho am Hügel und schau ma des an !!!!

KURZE OT frage : Wann is Parschlug Rennen !

----------


## Biker753

8-9.7 is glaub ich parschlug!

----------


## Wohli

Find die Preise auch super! Werd am 1.ten ziemlich sicher dort sein. Freu mi scho

----------


## m0le

Werd mi am ersten auch gleich den Zauberberg runter werfen, das mi nue o zaubert  :Wink:  

Na 20€ san angenehm, könnt schlimmer sein! Gfrei mi scho uur!!

----------


## Mtb-Flo

Von den Preisen bin ich angenehm überrascht. Freut mich.

@Geländetauglich: Ich glaub so nen Roller teste ich auch mal.  :Big Grin:  

@Biker753 & Lordz: Parschlug is nur am 8.Juli.
 Näheres und Anmeldung gibts hier: www.mtbfunpark.com/phpws/inde...N_position=6:6
Mein erstes Rennen....

----------


## Poison :)

jetzt check ich´s erst....da gehts gar ned um den park in wagrain  :Embarrassment:   :Redface:

----------


## BoB

das hört sich doch alles nicht so schlecht an  :Busted:   :Woot:

----------


## chrisp

Na bitte. Preise sind auch voll OK. Kommen am 1. Juli fix. Haben
unseren geplanten Leogangaufenthalt gecancelt. Ich schätze,
dass so ca. 6-8 Leute von uns dabei sein werden. Wir freuen
uns schon.

----------


## schnur

wir sind am 1. juli fix dort. egal welches wetter  :Twisted: .
preise sind voll in ordnung.

ein paar bilder von der strecke/northshore wären net schlecht. :Wink:

----------


## noox

Die Webseite wird unter www.bikepark-zauberberg-semmering.at abrufbar sein.

Momentan ist hier der Eröffnungs-Flyer online.

----------


## Siento

werd ich mich doch aus dem norden herunter begeben müssen zur eröffnung  :Smile:

----------


## Geländetauglich

Ja also, ich hab ja dann schon auch einen Rollerkollegen gefunden, nämlich den MTB-Flo  :Cool: !
Jetzt wäre natürlich noch ne DH-Roller-Unterkategorie in diesem Forum recht sinnvoll  :Rock:   :Mr. Brown: 

Mfg Constantin

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> Ja also, ich hab ja dann schon auch einen Rollerkollegen gefunden, nämlich den MTB-Flo !
> Jetzt wäre natürlich noch ne DH-Roller-Unterkategorie in diesem Forum recht sinnvoll  
> 
> Mfg Constantin


Na das wird was werden.

----------


## noox

Die nächsten guten News:




> Die Kartenpreise wurden teilweise nach unten korrigiert:
> 
> So kostet jetzt die Vormittagskarte € 13,-/11,-/6,50 und jeder, der am Montag, Dienstag bzw Mittwoch zu uns kommt, erhält mit der Karte einen € 3,-- Gutschein für die Zauberbar.

----------


## noox

Ein paar Eindrücke von den Strecken

----------


## noox

Und noch welche

----------


## Mtb-Flo

Echt geil.  :Smile:  

Da fährt ja schon einer....

Was soll ich auf dem zweiten Foto (schlag.jpg) sehen?

Is das beim dritten Foto (sprung.jpg) eine Steilkurve als Chickenway?  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## motocrossandi

schaut super aus,
der anlieger ist mächtig  :EEK!:   ,
bin gspannt ob man die Strecke mitn hardtail fahrn kann.  :Confused:  

andi

----------


## Lordz

> schaut super aus,
> der anlieger ist mächtig   ,
> bin gspannt ob man die Strecke mitn hardtail fahrn kann.  
> 
> andi



sicher !!

----------


## m0le

> schaut super aus,
> der anlieger ist mächtig   ,
> bin gspannt ob man die Strecke mitn hardtail fahrn kann.  
> 
> andi


man kann alles mim HT fahren  :Wink:  tu ich ja auch  :Big Grin:

----------


## Otto

Kann man da vorher auch schon mit dem Lift rauf, oder ist alles noch gesperrt bis zum Opening? Würd gern schon kommendes Wochenende dort hin!

----------


## Geländetauglich

Jo find auch das dass super ist, besser als ichs mir vorgestellt habe und die Kartenpreise sind wirklich nicht so teuer, vergleichet man mit Sommerrodelbahnen !

Mfg Constantin

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> man kann alles mim HT fahren  tu ich ja auch


und ich natürlich auch.

----------


## Biker753

> und ich natürlich auch.



und ich auch

----------


## Lordz

> und ich auch


und ich nicht  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## manfred

und ich auch nicht  :Twisted:

----------


## BoB

> bin gspannt ob man die Strecke mitn hardtail fahrn kann.


na, is verboten

----------


## mankra

Ne, die Family-Strecke darf man auch mit HT fahren  :Twisted:   :Evil:   :Twisted:

----------


## sorris

> na, is verboten


'n schei$  :EEK!:  really????????  :Mad:

----------


## motocrossandi

hmm das is dann orsch  :Frown:

----------


## m0le

> na, is verboten


das wäre der letzte fehler den der betreiber gemacht hat! wenn das wahr is dann baumelt sein kadaver am näxten baum am 1 juli!

----------


## BoB

> Ne, die Family-Strecke darf man auch mit HT fahren


aber nur mit kinderanhänger oder stützräder  :Stick Out Tongue:  

 :Big Grin:   :Twisted:

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> na, is verboten


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Wenn die so gerne 50%Gewinneinbusen haben, dann können die das gerne machen.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Schöckel is eh näher  :Big Grin:  .

ps. wär aber echt blöd, schaut nach toller strecke aus.

----------


## der koch

hardtailverbot find ich toll :Smile: 




























habt´s des net checkt das des nur schmäh ist :Wink:

----------


## m0le

> habt´s des net checkt das des nur schmäh ist


über sowas macht man keine witze!!  :Wink:

----------


## georg

> aber nur mit kinderanhänger oder stützräder


 Nö. Wenn  man keine Kinderanhänger hat, benötigt man Stützräder UND einen Gepäckträger mit Kindersitz. Oder einen Einkaufskorb am Lenker. Beleuchtet, versteht sich.

Hardtailverbot ist cool. Dann bleibt man von den ganzen Kindern verschont, die andauernd die Strecke unsicher machen und einen permanent überholen.















 :Mr. Red:

----------


## Biker753

ich setzt mich trotzdem über jedes verbot weg und dann stoß ich in böble owe vom radl wenn ich mit 300000 km/h an ihm vorbeizieh! :Wink:  hehehhehehehehhehe

----------


## mankra

*lol* Der Schmäh hat lang gehalten.

----------


## BoB

> Gewinnein*busen*


Was? Wo?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

 :Spam:

----------


## mafa

ich nimm 2 


 :Spam:

----------


## hustla

wer vu eich bleibt bei da pardy ? :Beer:

----------


## Lordz

> wer vu eich bleibt bei da pardy ?



wennst die zwei mädels aus deinem Avater mitnimmst , und mit eine vorstellst , dann fahr ich extra dorthin  :EEK!:   :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## hustla

> wennst die zwei mädels aus deinem Avater mitnimmst , und mit eine vorstellst , dann fahr ich extra dorthin



die san eh a dort  :Twisted:   (ane gehört aber schon mir,das des klar is  :Wink:  )

----------


## manfred



----------


## Siento

gibts eigentlich scho an zeitplan wann des alles anfängt bzw wenn der contest is?

----------


## Merzl

RAHMENPROGRAMM ERÖFFNUGSEVENT BIKEPARK.docHi alle zusammen, wende mich jetzt mal direkt an euch. Bin der Markus, einer der Jungs die den Bikepark ermöglicht haben. Ich hoff ich seh euch alle am 1.Juli!!! Ich versprech euch einen sehr geilen Event mit einem sehr geilen Fahrerfeld für den Event! Natürlich werdet ihr selber die Strecke reiten können bis Ihr dann in der Zauberbar bei einem Seidl gemütlich zuschauen könnt was auf den Northshores und beim lakejump so alles abgeht.Wir werden euch mit Bildern so gut wie möglich die nächsten Tagen versorgen! Hier erst mal das Rahmenprogramm.

Servus  :Cool:

----------


## georg

Vielen Dank!

Hier für alle, die kein Word haben, oder keine unbekannten, viel zu großen, proprietären Formate  :Mr. Red:  öffnen wollen, das Programm als txt (1KB).

*edit*

1. Das heißt, ab 11.30 kann man dann ganz normal, ohne Beeinträchtigungen durch irgendein Programm einfach nur fahren? Mir persönlich ist das Rahmenprogramm nämlich ziemlich egal.  :Wink:   :Smile: 

2. Betriebszeiten? Stimmt das, daß Montags und Dienstags kein Betrieb ist? Mi-So fährt die Gondel von 9-17Uhr?

 :Smile:

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> RAHMENPROGRAMM ERÖFFNUGSEVENT BIKEPARK.docHi alle zusammen, wende mich jetzt mal direkt an euch. Bin der Markus, einer der Jungs ......


Hey super. Werd sicher mal kommen im Juli.

----------


## Siento

@merzel: gibts eigentlich schon neue semmeringer locals die auch fahren bzw fahrts ihr selber auch?
war ja damals noch der einziege semmeringer der das betrieben hat  :Smile:

----------


## Merzl

> @merzel: gibts eigentlich schon neue semmeringer locals die auch fahren bzw fahrts ihr selber auch?
> war ja damals noch der einziege semmeringer der das betrieben hat


was glaubts du, wir spielen uns am ....locals gibts immer...machen schon heftige spuren in den zauberberg

----------


## mikele

Hallo zusammen!

Es stehen auch schon einige Rider fix für den 1. Juli fest:

Georg Engel
Ernst Jirsak
Rüdiger Jahnel
Matthias Haas
Albert Sherom
Michi Gölles
Niki Leitner
Daniel Schneeberger

Vielleicht kommt ja da der eine oder andere noch dazu!?!?

Ach ja: Ab der Bikepark Eröffnung wird die Gondelbahn *täglich* (Montag bis Sonntag) von 9 bis 17 Uhr in Betrieb sein!

----------


## Siento

fährt da koch markus auch noch?

----------


## Merzl

> fährt da koch markus auch noch?

 Gegenfrage, hast du dich schon auf die anmeldung gesetzt?

----------


## Siento

ja hab ich grad gemacht.

----------


## Merzl

> Hey super. Werd sicher mal kommen im Juli.


kann ruhig am 1.juli sein :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## m0le

*wieeinwahnsinnigerrahmenabschleif* AAAAH ich muss mich beilen!!! Das muss schneller gehen!! AAAAAH Ich will da hin!!!!! AAHH !!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lordz

> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Es stehen auch schon einige Rider fix für den 1. Juli fest:
> 
> Georg Engel
> Ernst Jirsak
> Rüdiger Jahnel
> Matthias Haas
> Albert Sherom
> ...



i werd ma des villeicht sogar auch scho am 1sten anschauen !

----------


## hustla

> *wieeinwahnsinnigerrahmenabschleif* AAAAH ich muss mich beilen!!! Das muss schneller gehen!! AAAAAH Ich will da hin!!!!! AAHH !!


wos führst denn mit deinem bike auf ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Lordz

mah , mi zipfts grad voll an werd amal a umfrage starten !  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## m0le

> wos führst denn mit deinem bike auf ?


neuer lack drauf  :Big Grin:  der alte war scho so verdammt grindig, den wollt i nimma! jetzt wirds gepimpt! und dann wird gerockt! I,,I *.* I,,I    :Big Grin:

----------


## Lordz

hehe , des mit dem Thread löschen geht ja schneller als es mein Adsl zulässt 


kann mich trotzdem net entscheiden !   :Embarrassment:

----------


## mafa

> hehe , des mit dem Thread löschen geht ja schneller als es mein Adsl zulässt


jo mei, so bin ich halt  :Smile: 

werd vermutlich am 1ten auch am semmering sein, aber des hängt no von mehreren faktoren ab

----------


## Wohli

> Gegenfrage, hast du dich schon auf die anmeldung gesetzt?


Für was muss ma sich da Anmelden? Kann ma eh ohne sich anzumelden auf der Strecke fahren oder?
und kann ma am 1.ten scho ab 9 fahren oder erst ab 11? und wenn ab 11 gibts dann die KArte günstiger?

----------


## Siento

@wohli: kannst eh ohne anmeldung fahren, ich denk mir die wollen nur wissen wieviele ca kommen  :Smile:

----------


## Wohli

Wo kann ma sich anmelden?

----------


## Siento

www.bikepark-zauberberg-semmering.at

----------


## Wohli

meldet ma sich da ned für den Contest an? Des will i ned  :Wink:

----------


## Siento

hab mich dort angemeldet is ja nix anderes  :Stick Out Tongue: beim contest bin ich sicher auch nicht dabei.

----------


## georg

Um nochmals die berechtigte Frage aufzuwerfen: Kriegt man am 1. Juli die Tageskarte günstiger? Bzw. von wann bis wann geht da die Strecke wirklich für jedermann zu fahren?

Weil ich überlege mir dann erst am 2. Juli hinzufahren.. da ist sicher weniger los.

----------


## Otto

Wie schauts mit Dusche aus, gibts da auch eine Möglichkeit wie in Leogang?
Gibts dort auch einen Campingplatz?

Kann mir da jemand paar Infos geben?

Konnte bisher nur einen Campingplatz in Mürzzuschlag finden und das ist ca.14km weg.

----------


## Siento

mich würd auch noch interessieren ob der best trick contest beim lake jump is oder auf dirts.

----------


## Biker753

laut pagey sinds zwei unterschiedliche sachen!!angeblich solls so ein kleinen slopestyle oder sowas geben!

----------


## Bijan

wen das mim slopestyle wirklich stimmt wäre ur cool :Smile:  

muss man sich da schon etzt anmelden(wo?) oder geht das auch vor ort?

----------


## mikele

Hallo miteinander!

Ich habe ein paar Infos für euch, die eure Fragen betreffen!

Zu Dusche und Campingplatz muss ich euch leider bestätigen dass es am Semmering (noch) keine Möglichkeit gibt. :Cry:  

Die Anmeldungen unter www.bikepark-zauberberg-semmering.at sind nur für den best trick contest vorgesehen, ALLES andere geht netürlich auch ohne Anmeldung!

Die Streckenfreigabe erfolgt im Rahmen der offiziellen Eröffnung um 11.00 Uhr, d.h.: Die Strecken bleiben bis dahin gesperrt.
ABER:
Selbstverständlich haben wir uns bei den Kartenpreisen für den 1.7. was ganz besonderes für euch einfallen lassen!!
Die Info folgt, sobald alles mit der Geschäftsleitung abgeklärt ist (morgen abend ist mega - meeting).

Wir wollen euch doch nicht unnötig auf die Folter spannen :Smile:

----------


## Siento

danke für die infos aber eine frage hab ich trotzdem noch....is best trick=lake jump?

----------


## mikele

Nein!

Lake - Jump findet um ca. 16.00 Uhr beim Beschneiungsteich (ca. 30 Meter neben Northshorepark) statt.

Best trick im Anschluss beim Northshorepark im Zielgelände (bei Talstation der Gondel, bzw Zauberbar)

----------


## Siento

passt danke  :Wink:

----------


## mankra

Das heißt, ab 11.00 kann man bis zum Abend durchgehend auf der DH Strecke fahren und wird nicht von einem Contest behindert?

----------


## Bruchpilot

Ich denke ja, weil Freeride und Northshorepark sich komplett getrennt von dem DH befinden.

Die Frage wird aber bestimmt noch ein Verantwortlicher beantworten!

----------


## mikele

@mankra

Du hast recht. Bei der Eröffnung um 11.00 Uhr gibts den Startschuss und dann ist das unbeeinträchtigte Fahren auf allen 4 Strecken bis am Abend möglich!

ps: Gestern abend wurde noch zur sehr späten Stunde eine Showeinlage von Trial - Bikern für den 1. Juli fixiert.

lg, michael

----------


## visby

wahrscheinlich kommen ein paar poser von slowakei die strecke zu besichtigen;-)

ich freu mich schon...

----------


## mikele

Das hoffe ich doch!! 
Hast du die Möglichkeit, den Fahrern aus der Slovakei Infos zukommen zu lassen? 
Wäre toll

----------


## Zap

Laut homepage kann man auch Bikes testen. Gibts da schon Infos, um welche geilen Geschosse ist sich dabei handelt?? =)

----------


## georg

Nett wäre auch eine solche Werkstatt bei der Liftstation..  :Mr. Blue: 

 :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## manfred

das zeug sollte schon jeder selbst mithaben!

wichtiger wäre ein bike - wasch - station  mit kärchern oder zumindest ein paar schläuchen!

----------


## Zap

Meinst, wie die angeketteten Schraubenzieher bei den Liftstationen im Winter (mit denen die Snowboarder immer an ihren Boards herumschrauben..hähähä.) ?

Wär wirklich eine gute Idee; Eine zusätzliche Bremsentlüftungsstation wär der Hammer!

----------


## Otto

Bike-Waschanlage ist wichtig - stimmt! Das ist immer Sommer dann auch gleich die Dusche!

----------


## georg

Das mit der Werkstatt war eigentlich nicht ernst gemeint, aber die Radwaschstation ist ein sehr guter Vorschlag. Habens in Schladming auch.. zumindest wie ich dort war.

 :Smile:

----------


## mikele

Wir wissen noch nicht, um welche bikes es sich handeln wird, da lassen auch wir uns überraschen, aber es sind mit Sicherheit ordentliche Geräte.
Bei diesem Bikeverleih, den am Samstag UND Sonntag geben wird ist natürlich auch eine Servicestation angehängt.

Wasch - Station gibts natürlich auch! Voraussichtlich mit 10 Plätzen (4 davon sind mit Kärchern ausgerüstet)

----------


## georg

:EEK!:   :Smile:   :Way To Go: 

Ist ja sehr fein.. freu´ mich schon.

 :Smile:

----------


## Siento

kann man sich die bikes dann den ganzen tag ausleihen? hab nämlich keins mehr  :Frown:

----------


## visby

> Das hoffe ich doch!!
> 
> Hast du die Möglichkeit, den Fahrern aus der Slovakei Infos zukommen zu lassen?
> 
> Wäre toll



ja ich hab... wenn du willst schick mir email mit ein paar infos und ich stelle es online auf bikemagazin.sk...

----------


## hustla

War vorhin mitn moped am semmering und hab was nettes fotographiert  :Twisted:

----------


## Biker753

wow das sieht ja jammi aus  :Smile:  ich hoff mein bike is bis dahin ferdisch!

----------


## schnur

boah! NICE!!!

----------


## LosGlazos

Testbikes von Kona und Specialized

powerd by

www.mountainbiker.at

----------


## Siento

> War vorhin mitn moped am semmering und hab was nettes fotographiert


 :Mr. Yellow:  wie lange hast denn rauf braucht?

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> War vorhin mitn moped am semmering und hab was nettes fotographiert



Sehr schön. Kommt da noch was hinzu, hab irgendwie mehr erwartet mit  NorthshorePARK.

----------


## manfred

will nochmal meinen respekt vor den initiatoren der strecke aussprechen.

weil probiert habens bis jetzt schon einige, im osten was auf die beine zu stellen. nur sind noch alle gescheitert.

vielen dank euch dreien!!!

----------


## Tom

Ja ich denke das kann garnicht oft genug gesagt werden !!!!
Die drei haben das in einer Privatinitiative gestartet und geschafft von was der Osten bisher nur geträumt hat !!!
Hut ab und Daumen hoch den Burschen !!!!  :Wink:

----------


## mikele

@ Mtb-Flo 
Das ist erst der Anfang:
Es folgen noch 3 Elemente, wovon das nächste morgen abend fertig sein wird! 
lg

----------


## mikele

Kartenpreise am 1. Juli:

Wie versprochen haben wir uns da was einfallen lassen!

Am 1. Juli gibts eine Karte um € 15,-, die von der Eröffnung bis zum Schluss gültig ist. D.h.: Die Nachmittagskarte (Preis: 15,-) ist an diesem Tag nicht erst ab 13.00 Uhr gültig, sondern schon ab 11.00 Uhr!

Ersparnis zur Tageskarte: € 4,50!!!

Grüße, Michael

----------


## FUXL

schaut ja sehr leiwand aus!
bin ja mal gespannt wer den step up - step down als erster komplett überspringt!  :EEK!:  
mit dem anderen teil kann ich irgendwie noch nix anfangen. soll das auch als gap gehen? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

werd voraussichtlich am 1ten mit von der partie sein!

mfg
fuxl

----------


## georg

Zu dritt??  :EEK!:  Burschen, warum habts nie was gsagt?? Da wären a paar noch gerne zur Hand gangan!!!

Sei wies sei, super gmacht!  :Smile:   :Way To Go:   :Pray:   :Group Hug: 

Bin am 1sten dort, egal ob ich scho fahren kann oder ned..

----------


## hustla

> wie lange hast denn rauf braucht?


ned lang. von daham weg a halbe stunde.... aber nie vollgas  :Twisted:  sonst bin i eh in 20 mins oben  :Big Grin:

----------


## Siento

was kost denn so ein bike verleih? bzw was kost das in zB Schladming für einen Tag?

----------


## mankra

Schätze, daß wird kein klassischer Verleih sein, sondern Testbikes für ein paar Turns.

----------


## rohloffman

also meinen vollen respekt euch drein 
weil das ist echt fein das da mal auch wain unserer gegend ist

----------


## Siento

schade wenns kann bike verleih haben bleib ich nur zuseher  :Frown:

----------


## der koch

wennst am montag 3.7. auch noch dort bist kann ich dir den ganzen tag ein radl borgen :Wink:

----------


## Siento

eigentlich bin ich ein ganzes monat am semmering nur weis ich nicht wie mir die freundin da mitspielt....geplant wär a bissal biken am 1.juli zur eröffnung aber mal schaun wär sicher ein gutes angebot  :Wink:

----------


## der koch

kein problem!

und übrigens, des ganze schaut wirklich seeeeeehhhhrrrrrrrr ordentlich aus. büg reschbegt vor den organisatoren für ihre arbeit!!!!!!!

----------


## Zap

> schaut ja sehr leiwand aus!
> bin ja mal gespannt wer den step up - step down als erster komplett überspringt!


oder im Krank-worx-Slopestyle drüberbackflipt!

----------


## Merzl

> oder im Krank-worx-Slopestyle drüberbackflipt!


sag mal: wer wirklich drüberbackflipt bekommt von mir ein sehr lockeres Gutscheinlein! Wird sich aber nicht so schnell spielen, oder?...wir werden sehen...übrigens wenn Ihr seht was wir in den näschsten 2 Tagen ins Netzt stellen werdet werdet Ihr Augen machen....die Jumps für den Lakejump stehen..ich werde ganz.....feucht!.....ansonsten stehen auch noch paar Northshores mehr und ich versprech euch in den nächsten 2 Tagen bekommt Ihr Bilder vom ganzen Fortschritt am Zauberberg!!!!!!

----------


## Merzl

> kein problem!
> 
> und übrigens, des ganze schaut wirklich seeeeeehhhhrrrrrrrr ordentlich aus. büg reschbegt vor den organisatoren für ihre arbeit!!!!!!!


Danke recht heftigst!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sind immer noch am vollgas geben und werden euch beglücken mit einem richtig geilen Event!!!!! Versprochen!!

----------


## Siento

super, darf man ja gespannt sein  :Wink: 
richtigen bike verleih wirds bei der eröffnung nicht geben oder?

----------


## Merzl

> eigentlich bin ich ein ganzes monat am semmering nur weis ich nicht wie mir die freundin da mitspielt....geplant wär a bissal biken am 1.juli zur eröffnung aber mal schaun wär sicher ein gutes angebot


freundin? hab ich auch eine, ist immer gut darf aber kein Hinderniss sein, sind wir uns einig?

----------


## Merzl

> schaut ja sehr leiwand aus!
> bin ja mal gespannt wer den step up - step down als erster komplett überspringt!  
> mit dem anderen teil kann ich irgendwie noch nix anfangen. soll das auch als gap gehen? 
> 
> werd voraussichtlich am 1ten mit von der partie sein!
> 
> mfg
> fuxl


bin ich auch mal gespannt! wird sich kaum verhindern lassen, werden aber sicher wieder was bauen wo hoffentlich die selbe Frage kommt!!! :Wink:

----------


## Merzl

> super, darf man ja gespannt sein 
> richtigen bike verleih wirds bei der eröffnung nicht geben oder?


Nein. Es gibt nur Testbikes am Eröffnungstag, später kanns vielleicht passieren das man sich Bikes leihen kann. Zeigt uns alle das Ihr Bock zum Biken habt!!!! Am 1.Juli!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Merzl

> Zu dritt??  Burschen, warum habts nie was gsagt?? Da wären a paar noch gerne zur Hand gangan!!!
> 
> Sei wies sei, super gmacht!    
> 
> Bin am 1sten dort, egal ob ich scho fahren kann oder ned..


so geil!!

----------


## Merzl

> so geil!!


Danke für das Angebot fürs Helfen! Wenn Ihr uns bzw. euch selber unterstützen wollt dann trommelt mal richtig, damit am 1.Juli der Zauberberg in Wallung kommt. Das ist die größte Unterstützung die Ihr uns geben könnt.....dann sieht man weiter...nochmals danke, die Bergbahnen Semmering Hirschenkogel GmbH geben richtig gas!!!!!!!!!!!!! Danke an Christian den Betriebsleiter der Bergbahnen, merkt euch diesen Namen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Merzl

> Testbikes von Kona und Specialized
> 
> powerd by
> 
> www.mountainbiker.at


Los Glazos...hat was!!!!!!!!!!!! natürlich auch dein Demo!!

----------


## Merzl

> Ja ich denke das kann garnicht oft genug gesagt werden !!!!
Die drei haben das in einer Privatinitiative gestartet und geschafft von was der Osten bisher nur geträumt hat !!!
Hut ab und Daumen hoch den Burschen !!!!

 Danke Tom, hoffe wir sehen uns bald wieder... danke für alles was Du für uns gemacht hast, werden es Dich spüren lassen, die Wunden werden tief, grins!!!

----------


## fedi

> Kartenpreise am 1. Juli:
> 
> Wie versprochen haben wir uns da was einfallen lassen!
> 
> Am 1. Juli gibts eine Karte um € 15,-, die von der Eröffnung bis zum Schluss gültig ist. D.h.: Die Nachmittagskarte (Preis: 15,-) ist an diesem Tag nicht erst ab 13.00 Uhr gültig, sondern schon ab 11.00 Uhr!
> 
> Ersparnis zur Tageskarte: € 4,50!!!
> 
> Grüße, Michael


sehr gut dieser einfall! 
sehr gut wäre auch, diesen einfall beim preis der 2006er saisonkarte anzuwenden die ich mir am 1. juli zulege...
ich kanns schon nimma erwarten.

----------


## sorris

morgen, ich hätte da eine frage zu lakejump

muss man da sein eigenes radl mitnehmen oder gibts dort schrottradl zum ausborgen?

----------


## Merzl

> morgen, ich hätte da eine frage zu lakejump
> 
> muss man da sein eigenes radl mitnehmen oder gibts dort schrottradl zum ausborgen?


weden die ein odr andere Gurke zur Verfügung stellen!

----------


## sorris

ay, super, was soll man sich da noch wünschen(na gut, das wetter muss noch mitspielen), das wird ja ein super tag

----------


## JaWa

Bikepark dürft ja echt geil werden, nur....


...wer hat sich den 01. - 02.Juli ausgedacht?!?!?
Ich versteht nicht wenns so viele Rennfreie Wochenenden in Österreich gibt wieso die Eröffnung nicht an einem anderen Termin sein kann?!?
Jetz is zum einen der Northshore DH in Leibnitz und zum anderen in St. Magarethen ein 4-X Rennen wobei die Veranstalter des 4-X sicher das gleiche Zeug wie die am Semmering geraucht haben!!!
Der Gruber Roman war wenigstens so schlau und hat das aufi obi verschoben!!!

----------


## mikele

> Bikepark dürft ja echt geil werden, nur....
> 
> 
> ...wer hat sich den 01. - 02.Juli ausgedacht?!?!?
> Ich versteht nicht wenns so viele Rennfreie Wochenenden in Österreich gibt wieso die Eröffnung nicht an einem anderen Termin sein kann?!?
> Jetz is zum einen der Northshore DH in Leibnitz und zum anderen in St. Magarethen ein 4-X Rennen wobei die Veranstalter des 4-X sicher das gleiche Zeug wie die am Semmering geraucht haben!!!
> Der Gruber Roman war wenigstens so schlau und hat das aufi obi verschoben!!!



wäre dir 01. - 02. Oktober lieber gewesen??????

Es gibt erneut erfreuliche News vom Zau[:ber:]g!!

Die Betriebszeiten der Kabinenbahn "Magic Mountain Express" wurden für die Monate Juli, August und September um 1 Stunde auf 09.00 Uhr bis *18.00 Uhr* verlängert.
*Bei gleichbleibenden Kartenpreisen!!!!*

Grüße Michael

----------


## Wohli

@JAWA: i glaub, dass viele Leut die zum Semmering kommen sowieso ned zum Northshore DH kommen würden. Erstens weil viele sowieso kane Rennen fahren und zweitens kenn i genug  die, so wie mich auch,  a Hühnerleiter DH ned interessiert. Wens interessiert wird sowieso hinkommen und ned zur Eröffnung.
@Mikele: sehr fein

----------


## hustla

i sog nur strecken san extrem geil,sollte jeder hinkommen... DhH strecke is auch HT-tauglich, freeride strecke sowieso....

Die jungs haben das richtig gut gemacht  :Way To Go:  

greeets niki

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> i sog nur strecken san extrem geil,sollte jeder hinkommen... DhH strecke is auch HT-tauglich, freeride strecke sowieso....
> 
> Die jungs haben das richtig gut gemacht  
> 
> greeets niki


Des Video auf da Luschen Seite is ja echt geil. Ich will dort hin.

----------


## m0le

Rahmen fast fertig!! Jetzt muss ich nur noch zambauen, ich hoff das meine Teile net alle so im Arsch sind wie ichs befürchte!!  :Frown:

----------


## manfred

> i glaub, dass viele Leut die zum Semmering kommen sowieso ned zum Northshore DH kommen würden. Erstens weil viele sowieso kane Rennen fahren und zweitens kenn i genug die, so wie mich auch, a Hühnerleiter DH ned interessiert. Wens interessiert wird sowieso hinkommen und ned zur Eröffnung.


so ist es!!

@walter: das niveau auf dem du unterwegs bist ist net sehr hoch!

----------


## manfred

war sehr geil gestern! die strecken machen riesen spaß, die dh und die freeride genauso!!

----------


## manfred

im anhang noch die hendlleitern und eine nicht so kleine überfahrt einer straße!

----------


## schnur

mal so ne frage: bleibt das alles stehen??? oder ist das nur fürn contest???
wenns das erstere zutrifft:  :Woot:   :Yay:   :Strawberry:   :Greenapple:   :Mango:

----------


## m0le

Ich glaub das soll die ganze Zeit stehen bleiben, wär echt super! :Clap:  

Ich wart aber nur bis irgendwenn von der Straßenüberfahrt runter haut. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## noox

Ich denke schon, dass das stehen bleibt. Das schaut fast so aus, als ob man das dann für den Winter einfach weggeben und nächste Saison wieder hinstellen könnte. Ist das so?

----------


## pagey

ja denke das is ziemlich sicher so...

freu mi scho am 1.ten juli....wenn die nagl-mafia den DH für spassig erklärt dann is es sicher a qualitätsmerkmal !!!

----------


## Bijan

schaut echt geil aus :EEK!:  

freu mich schon so drauf :Cool:  

jetzt umso mehr weil ich seit
 gestern ein neues rad hab(Speci SX Trail 1) :Smile:

----------


## mankra

> @JAWA: i glaub, dass viele Leut die zum Semmering kommen sowieso ned zum Northshore DH kommen würden. Erstens weil viele sowieso kane Rennen fahren und zweitens kenn i genug  die, so wie mich auch,  a Hühnerleiter DH ned interessiert. Wens interessiert wird sowieso hinkommen und ned zur Eröffnung.


Ist hier zwar etwas Offtopic, ich schreibs auch noch in den SilberbergThread rein: Es heißt zwar Northshore DH, d.h. aber nicht, daß zu 90% auf Holz gefahren wird, ganz im Gegenteil: Auf ~ 1,5km Länge sind gerade 3 Northshors a  10-20m eingebaut. Der Rest errinnert stark an Parschlug mit vielen feinen Sprüngen.

----------


## Cannon

Was ich nicht versteh......
Da jammern alle dass zu wenig Rennen in Österreich sind und die Jungs in Leibnitz machen sich a Riesenarbeit mit der Organisation und dann fahren die Leute nicht zum Rennen sondern zu einer Bikeparkeröffnung??????!!!!!!!
Super, so werdens noch weniger Rennen weil sich keiner mehr die Arbeit antut wenns dann ein Abbrenner wird!!!!
Also der Semmering lauft keinem davon, das Rennen in Leibnitz gibt´s vielleicht nur ein Mal wegen zu wenig Fahrern............
So geil können die strecken am Semmering garnicht sein...

Denkt mal darüber nach!!

Greetz, Cannon

----------


## pagey

> @JAWA: i glaub, dass viele Leut die zum Semmering kommen sowieso ned zum Northshore DH kommen würden. Erstens weil viele sowieso kane Rennen fahren und zweitens kenn i genug  die, so wie mich auch,  a Hühnerleiter DH ned interessiert. Wens interessiert wird sowieso hinkommen und ned zur Eröffnung.


seh das gaanz genauso.....

respekt vor dem was die leibnitzer jungs da auf die beine stellen...aber a rennen das "northshore DH" heisst (auch wenns laut mankra ned mehr als 3 hühnerleitern sind) interressiert z.b. mi persönl. scho mal überhaupt ned....

es is sicher jeder der DH rennen fährt froh über neue rennen und würd dieses auch einer bikepark-eröffnung vorziehen, es liegt wohl eher dran, dass des ganze als northshore-DH angepriesen wird und das interessiert nunmal einige ned..

----------


## mankra

Ist leider nicht so, scheinbar bleiben auch viele Rennfahrer dem Silberberg fern.
Ist zwar aus Wien auch nicht besonders weit (90Min), aber da versteh ich es noch ein bißerl, aber das viele Steirer nach Semmering fahren weniger.
Obwohl ich selbst auch überlegt hab und es von gestern abhängig gemacht hab. Mich interressiert NS auch nicht so besonders (auch net in den Vids) und die 2 Sprünge sind für mich (gleich wie Parschlug) zu groß, werd ich wahrscheinlich umfahren, trotzdem bei den wenigen Rennen werd ich freiwillig keines auslassen.

----------


## Bruchpilot

Werde leider nirgends anwesend sein, weil wir nach Frankreich fahren
(Les Gets)

Northshore DH is leider wirklich ein unpassender Name!

Will ja niemanden persönlich angreifen, aber wieso Northshore DH wenns ja nicht
mal viel Northshore gibt??

----------


## Lordz

> Was ich nicht versteh......
> Da jammern alle dass zu wenig Rennen in Österreich sind und die Jungs in Leibnitz machen sich a Riesenarbeit mit der Organisation und dann fahren die Leute nicht zum Rennen sondern zu einer Bikeparkeröffnung??????!!!!!!!
> Super, so werdens noch weniger Rennen weil sich keiner mehr die Arbeit antut wenns dann ein Abbrenner wird!!!!
> Also der Semmering lauft keinem davon, das Rennen in Leibnitz gibt´s vielleicht nur ein Mal wegen zu wenig Fahrern............
> So geil können die strecken am Semmering garnicht sein...
> 
> Denkt mal darüber nach!!
> 
> Greetz, Cannon



ja i denk ma auch , semmering kann i immer noch fahren , und der DH is halt einmal im Jahr 

Aber is jedem selbst überlassen !  :Cool:  

Freu mich auch beides

----------


## JaWa

> ja i denk ma auch , semmering kann i immer noch fahren , und der DH is halt einmal im Jahr


Genau so is es!!!
Übrigens ich werd am Tag nach Parschlug am Semmering fahren gehn!
Schau mir das mal an ob es wirklich eine richtige Entscheidung von vielen war eine Parkeröffnung einem Rennen vorzuziehen!
Wär cool wenn noch a paar mitfahren würden würd sicher mehr spaß machen!

----------


## Siento

Gibts irgendwen der mir für den ersten juli zumindest für den ersten juli am semmering ein bike borgen könnte? am besten einer der auch am semmering sein wird weil ich nicht weis ob ich ein auto hätte zum abholen.  :Frown:

----------


## Mtb-Flo

Schaut echt geil aus auf den Fotos.

Nur leider wirds nix mit 1Juli. Vortag is Matura aus.....

Aber im Juli bin ich zu 100% mind. 1 mal dort. *freu*

Danke nochmal an die Herren.

----------


## Rynee

wir kommen zum NS-DH, 2 fahrer + 2 verletzte
angeblich erst 17 anmeldungen...hoffentlich werns no mehr!
strecke soll laut unseren fahrern sehr gut sein. wird sicher a spass!
semmering wird anscheinend am 1. eh so überlaufen sein, dass ma später vl weniger am lift warten werden müssen.
cu

----------


## mankra

Und was ist mit Dir?
Du schwächelst etwas in letzter Zeit. Hab Dich noch nirgends getroffen heuer.

----------


## pagey

fürs silberberger rennen gibts an eigenen thread also sparts euch bitte hier im "semmering-thread" die unnötigen kommentare...is ned unbedingt die feine art andere events schlecht zu reden !!

----------


## Rynee

> Und was ist mit Dir?
> Du schwächelst etwas in letzter Zeit. Hab Dich noch nirgends getroffen heuer.


hab mir beim snowboarden das handgelenk gebrochen und - was mir mehr an dämpfer geben hat - die wirbelsäule verletzt. ist zwar schon mow verheilt, meldet sich aber immer wieder mit schmerzen zurück, daher meine motivation, mir erneut irgendwelche unlustigen verletzungen zuzuziehen, etwas gesunken.

aber schauma mal, vielleicht kann ich dem reiz eh net widerstehen.

----------


## noox

Ist eigentlich am Sonntag auch noch was los? Eventuell schaut a kleine Rangers-Delegation vorbei - aber da Lois hätte nur Sonntag Zeit.

----------


## mikele

> Ist eigentlich am Sonntag auch noch was los? Eventuell schaut a kleine Rangers-Delegation vorbei - aber da Lois hätte nur Sonntag Zeit.


Mit Ausnahme der Sideevents (lakejump und besttrick) steht am Sonntag das gleiche Angebot wie am Samstag zur Verfügung (Strecken, Northshore, alle Aussteller ["Bikemesse"], Waschplätze mit Kärchern sowie normalen Schläuchen, Gratis - Testbikes, Party in der Zauberbar,...)!

Lg, Michael

----------


## Tom

Fein dann kommts am Sonntag dan sieht man sich mal wieder werd am Sonntag auch kommen !  :Wink:

----------


## Martix

also, das wär ja echt wahnsinn, wieder mal ein paar rangers zu gesicht zu bekommen. 
ich bin am sonntag auch draussen und werd auf neuer strecke mein neues altes einweihen!  :Smile:

----------


## scherom

So a Frage nebenbei!!!  Wo meldet man sich an?? Ich finds ned!

help...

----------


## m0le

> So a Frage nebenbei!!!  Wo meldet man sich an?? Ich finds ned!
> 
> help...


www.bikeparksemmering.at/page...e/register.php

 :Wink:  

Ich hoff du wolltest das wissen

----------


## m0le

NEIN!!!! AAAHH :Weep:   :Weep:  Ich hab kein Radl!!!!  :Frown:   Der Typ bei dem meine Teile liegen, zum reparieren und zambauen, is kollabiert und liegt jetzt im Krankenhaus :Frown:  *HEUL*

Sag kann ich mit den Testrädern auch den DH fahren oder darf ich mit denen nur im Zielraum herumgurken?

----------


## scherom

danke ohne euch wär ich ...... naja ihr wisst schon

----------


## Biker753

he scherom wie fahrst du raus?möcht eigenbtloch auch gern hinfahren weis aber end wer hinfahren darad!

----------


## maverickml7

hallo leute
ich hoffe dieser tread landet auch dort wo er hin soll.......hab mich grad neu angemeldet hier im forum.
ich war vor 10 min. am semmering und hab mir die kurse angeschaut (ich wohn ja gleich in einer nachbarortschaft).
echt geil,...........der rockt heftig.
ein tischlerunternehmen zimmert gerade die letzten teile der northshore hindernisse,4 sind schon ferig.
ein teil is da dabei wo ich mich frage wie man das fahren soll,.........HARDCORE.....
die preise halten sich auch im rahmen ,die tageskarte kostet laut auskunft des liftbetreibers 19,5 euro.

aber am meisten freu ich mich darüber das jetzt endlich ein "bikerleben" in unserer region entsteht.irgendwo in diesem tread hat jemand geschrieben "es muss doch leute aus dieser gegend geben".........
ja leute gibts schon aber keine biker,......im ernst
ich fahre in dieser region seit 12 jahren mountainbike (xc),und das absolut immer alleine da es hier keine gleichgesinnten gibt.sicher treff ich auch andere radler aber die sind alle von irgendwo hergereist.gleichaltrige fehlanzeige.die hocken alle in den bars und säufen was das zeug hält.

sollte es leute hier im forum geben die gerne touren fahren,lassts mich wissen.
stelle mich freiwillig als tourenguide zur verfügung.dann hat endlich das "alleineradeln" ein ende. (touren von kurz bis lang,schwer bis leicht) :Mr. Orange:  
in diesem sinne wünsch ich allen noch einen schönen tag,und freut euch auf samstag auf die eröffnung

----------


## scherom

ab 1 Juli gilt die Sommerkarte!(falls ich ned fasche infos hab)


Heist soviel wie Sommerkarte kaufen und mit an Regionalzug zum Semmering!!!

Nachteil dauert lang und wir müssen früh am Südbahnhof sein!!!

----------


## Biker753

sommerkarte?sowas brauch i ned *gg*


südbahnhof udn früh dort sein geht in ordnung!brauch eh nua 20-30 min hin!

----------


## scherom

lakejumpen steht auch auf der Tagesordnung(laut HP)!!! klingt genial...  wenn der Absprung passt, dann könn ma wip the flip üben!

...ich fühle die schmerzen jetzt schon...

Was haltest davon 75er Hansel!

----------


## jakobi

:Confused:  Was irgendwer wie des beim BEST TRICK CONTEST genau ausschaut.

Ob des per Lake jump ausgetragen wird oder auf Dirts?

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> Was irgendwer wie des beim BEST TRICK CONTEST genau ausschaut.
> 
> Ob des per Lake jump ausgetragen wird oder auf Dirts?


BEST TRICK = DIRT

LAKE JUMP = SHOW

----------


## nokies

> BEST TRICK = DIRT
> 
> LAKE JUMP = SHOW


und kann man beim lakejumpen einfach so mitmachen?

----------


## loosero

Wisst ihr welche testbikes man am samstag testen kann?

----------


## scherom

da hat sich eine Frage aufgetan!!!

Mit was für an Bike ins Wasser???

Ich würd ungern mit mein Fuly ins Wasser! Wer cool wenn da ein billiges Bike gestellt wird!

----------


## m0le

> morgen, ich hätte da eine frage zu lakejump
> 
> muss man da sein eigenes radl mitnehmen oder gibts dort schrottradl zum ausborgen?





> weden die ein odr andere Gurke zur Verfügung stellen!





> da hat sich eine Frage aufgetan!!!
> 
> Mit was für an Bike ins Wasser???
> 
> Ich würd ungern mit mein Fuly ins Wasser! Wer cool wenn da ein billiges Bike gestellt wird!



Frage beantwortet :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

Frage zur SAISONKARTE:

Gibt es die am 1. Juli auch vergünstigt wie die Tageskarte?

 :Smile:

----------


## pagey

best trick - is auf den Northshores und den ein oder anderen dirt gibts wohl auch...(weiss i ned genau)
lakejump - just for fun für jedermann denk ich

kann mir ned vorstelln dass es da auch die saisonkarte verbilligt gibt...des macht ja fürn betreiber irgendwie keinen sinn glaub ich  :Smile:

----------


## Biker753

jo naja ich werd hauptsächlich zum dhillern hinfahren und a bissl an den shors stylen!lakejump tu ich ma end an!da müsst ich so viel mitnehmen!

----------


## mikele

Hallo!

Es gibt wieder neues vom Bikepark Zauberberg Semmering:

Campingplatz: in Steinhaus/Semmering befindet sich ein offizieller Campingplatz (ca. 3 min vom Bikepark entfernt)

Eröffnungsfeier:
Am *1.7.* (und ab dann natürlich täglich von 09.00 bis 18.00 Uhr)sind die *Strecken bereits ab 09.00 Uhr* zu befahren!!!!!!!! :EEK!:   :Smile:  

Es bleiben lediglich die Northshores bis ca. 11.00 Uhr gesperrt.

schöne Grüße, Michael

----------


## scherom

ich werd ma die shores genau anschaun bevor ich da was spring oder so...

ned das dann mei radel oder gar ich drinnsteck *gg*

----------


## Biker753

scheronimus?wann fährt der zug udn was is des fia aner?regio oder ec/ic?? hast du da was reserviert oder nicht?

----------


## der koch

@siento: meldest dich wegen dem radl nochmal bei mir, könnte es dem schnur mitgeben. 

paßt eh auf mein baby auf gellllllllllll

----------


## hustla

@ Biker753: normal müssten mitn regionalzug von wien Sünd-bahnhof, richtung mürzzuschlag gehen ohne umzusteigen... nur halt am semmering aussteigen....

schlimmstenfalls musst in wr. neustadt umsteigen...

----------


## Martix

ich hoff nur das wetter wird nicht so beschissen, wies in den wettervorhersagen prophezeit wird :-/

aber es wird sich schon noch ausregnen und am we werden wir traumhaften sonnenschein genießen können!

----------


## Siento

War heute auch oben is wirklich alles super geworden und die jungs geben sich sehr viel mühe!! Lake jump wird auch sehr geil  :Wink:

----------


## der koch

brauchst jetzt ein radl? wenn ja kontaktiere mich bitte, tel nr hab ich dir per pm geschickt. müßte dem schnur noch bescheid geben.

----------


## LosGlazos

> Wisst ihr welche testbikes man am samstag testen kann?


So bin gerad aus münchen von Speci heimgekommen und ´habe ein paar Bikes geholt fürs Weekend für euch:

Enduros
Big Hit 3 
Demo 8

Fein schaun die sachen fürsn nächst Jahr aus kann ich nur sagen *ggg*

----------


## m0le

mir is heute früh zu ohren gekommen das aufgrund des schlechten wetters die eröffnung verschoben wird :Confused:  is da was dran?

----------


## scherom

Das is ein RR Zug 753!

Musst nix buchen oder so!!  und ich glaub ned das viele Leute um 6 am Bahnhof sind *gg*

Wien Südbahnhof (Bstg. 21-22)  01.07.06    06:08    R 2301  Regionalzug  
Payerbach-Reichenau     07:34    1a  
Payerbach-Reichenau       08:09  1   R 2957  Regionalzug  
Semmering  08:37


Wir müssen so früh fahren, sonst gibts kan Regionalzug! ( und EC is teuer)

----------


## loosero

> So bin gerad aus münchen von Speci heimgekommen und ´habe ein paar Bikes geholt fürs Weekend für euch:
> 
> Enduros
> Big Hit 3 
> Demo 8
> 
> Fein schaun die sachen fürsn nächst Jahr aus kann ich nur sagen *ggg*


Feine sache, da sind ja echt geile teile dabei! pffffff!
hoffe die bikes ausführlich testen zu können!  :Wink: 

weißt du was von anderen anbietern?

----------


## scherom

Das Big Hit 3 würd ich gern beim lakejumpen testen....


am nächten tag wiss ma dann ob die Lager was taugen *gg*


Eröffnung verschieben wer ned so schlimm.... da kann ich mein GB unter gleichgesinnten feiern!

----------


## dita

@ markus & team - thx 4 invitation! kann aber leider nicht kommen, da ich journalisten im tal habe  :Frown:   wünsch euch alles gute für die eröffnung und den start des bikeparks!

----------


## Biker753

okay scheronimus...
dann brauch i eh nur 3 euro zahlen passt also  :Stick Out Tongue: 

ich glaub für ec und ic muss ich sogar was zahlen..tztz sauerei  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## visby

> Hallo!
> 
> Es gibt wieder neues vom Bikepark Zauberberg Semmering:
> 
> Eröffnungsfeier:
> Am *1.7.* (und ab dann natürlich täglich von 09.00 bis 18.00 Uhr)sind die *Strecken bereits ab 09.00 Uhr* zu befahren!!!!!!!!  
> 
> Es bleiben lediglich die Northshores bis ca. 11.00 Uhr gesperrt.
> 
> schöne Grüße, Michael



auch die preise der karten(15E war das, glaub ich) bleiben unveraendert?

----------


## Biker753

nope ist nur für die eröffnung!

sonst kostet eine Tageskarte 17 euro oder so ist aber auch nicht wieter wild!


Find ich eine super preis dafür!

----------


## Bijan

ist das opening jetzt eh am samstag?

wenn ned,auf wann wirds verschoben?

@scherom
wegen den shores müsst ma ja zur not irgendwo hasendraht auftreiben können



ich hab zwar ein bike,aber mit einem demo 8 mal wirklich an DH fahren würde mich scho reizen

kosten die leihbikes was?

PS:derzeit scheints wenigstens ned zu regnen:panpic2.feratel.at/panpic2/in...&infotext=true

----------


## m0le

Komm grad aus der Gegend Wr. Neustadt, Gutenstein, da schüttets Zeitweise wie aus Kübeln, nehme an das es am Semmering nicht anders sein wird, die Strecke trocknet nie bis zum WE auf. Hoffe das die Eröffnug nicht auf übernäxtes WE verlegt wird, da sind nämlich die RedBull Bagger bei mir in der Nähe, da werd ich schaufeln gehen ...

----------


## Bijan

wen die das wirklich verschieben wollen ,sollte das jetzt aber mal offiziell bekannt gegeben werden :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

ich mein wir haben jetzt schon Donnerstag  :EEK!:  

aber auf den FR,DH strecken dürft der vergangen regen ka problem sein
lakejump eigentli a ned obwohl die derzeitigen 13.9 ° lufttemperatur! am hiurschnekogel ned grad angenehm sein werden

das einzige was ins wasser fallen würde wäre der best trick  contest

----------


## Biker753

ich glaub die werden die "shores" scho gscheit baut ham und mit hasendraht versehen haben!udn wenns trocken is trocknen die eh schnell auf!

----------


## pagey

> die Strecke trocknet nie bis zum WE auf.

 als ich damals mim tom strecke besichtigen war hats auch die gtanze zeit stark geregnet....beim abgehen der strecke wars im dichten wald aber fast trocken ....  dem spass auf der DH strecke tut der regen sicher nicht viel, klar für die northshores und so wirds eher ungünstig aber noch is ja ned fix dass auch wirklich regnet am sa.  :Wink:

----------


## sorris

> Das is ein RR Zug 753!
> 
> Musst nix buchen oder so!!  und ich glaub ned das viele Leute um 6 am Bahnhof sind *gg*
> 
> Wien Südbahnhof (Bstg. 21-22)  01.07.06    06:08    R 2301  Regionalzug  
> Payerbach-Reichenau     07:34    1a  
> Payerbach-Reichenau       08:09  1   R 2957  Regionalzug  
> Semmering  08:37
> 
> ...


wieviel kostet eine karte hin und zurück? und kann man diese kaufen?

----------


## Biker753

na sicha kann man die karte kaufen  :Wink:  *g*

also Radl Tageskarte kostet 2.90 die gilt für ganz Österreich.
Die Personen Karte kann ich dir nicht sagen!Schau auf www.oebb.at unter tariffe müsste es stehn!

----------


## visby

> nope ist nur für die eröffnung!
> 
> sonst kostet eine Tageskarte 17 euro oder so ist aber auch nicht wieter wild!
> 
> 
> Find ich eine super preis dafür!



ich meinte am erueffnungstag... zuerst sollten die strecken von 1100 befahrbar sein, aber jetzt hat da jemand geschrieben, dass es von 900 uhr befahrbar ist... also wenn ich um 900 am 1.7. komme, wieviel bezahle ich fuer ne tageskarte?

----------


## rohloffman

also bahnkarte hole ich mir die oebb summercard für 20 euro mit dfer ich überallfahren kann. dann brauch ich nur noch ein radel ticket

----------


## Biker753

> ich meinte am erueffnungstag... zuerst sollten die strecken von 1100 befahrbar sein, aber jetzt hat da jemand geschrieben, dass es von 900 uhr befahrbar ist... also wenn ich um 900 am 1.7. komme, wieviel bezahle ich fuer ne tageskarte?



nope also am 9 kann mann auf der strecke fahren nur die shores sind erst ab 11 befahrbar

----------


## Lordz

Da ich ja am Eröffungs WE net dabei sein kann , hätte ich vorgeschlagen ein weiteres Treffen zu veranstalten , damit ich auch amal den pagey , Nagl Mafia und co kennen lerne !!


ALSO , nach parschlug ?  :Smile:

----------


## visby

> nope also am 9 kann mann auf der strecke fahren nur die shores sind erst ab 11 befahrbar

 ja das weiss ich... 
aber wieviel kostet der lift von 900 bis ende am 1.7.?

----------


## Biker753

15,30 oder sowas

----------


## Bijan

wetteraussichten für heute und morgen schauen ned schlecht aus :Smile:  

hoffentlich stimmt die prgnosse :Embarrassment:  :
www.wetter.at/ski-wetter/oest...-hirschenkogel

----------


## Siento

Auf den Northshores is eh ein Gitter drauf das ma bei nässe auch fahren kann. So wie die Northshores gezimmert wurden könnt sich sogar Whistler noch was abschaun is ein wahnsinn!!

Zu den Lakejumps. Es gibt 2 Rampen eine leichtere und eine steilere, Flippen sollt sich auf der einen sicher ausgehen  :Wink: 

Hoffe auf zahlreiches kommen weil was die da am Semmering aufgezogen haben verdient wirklich eine sehr hohe Besucherzahl. Die Northshores schaun übrigens in echt viel grösser aus als auf den Fotos. Werd heute nochmal rüber schaun obs schon fertig sind.
Zur verschiebung, glaubts nichts was nicht von offizieller hand rausgegeben wurde, sollts verschoben werden hättens sicher schon was im board darüber angekündigt!
in diesem sinne sieht man sich morgen  :Big Grin:

----------


## frankfurter

hoffentlich stimmt diese prognose nicht:

www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=...WORLD&id=50424

----------


## mikele

Guten morgen!

Hab da gerade erschütternde Gerüchte gelesen und war ganz geschockt!!!!

Die Eröffnung des Bikepark Semmering verläuft absolut nach Plan!!
Es hörte gestern abend auf zu regnen, und die Strecke ist am auftrocknen, wobei die Northshores schon so gut wie trocken sind.

Zu den Kartenpreisen:

Die Strecken sind wie gesagt ab 09.00 Uhr befahrbar, die Northshores ab ca. 11.00 Uhr. Die Tageskarte kostet 19.50 und die Nachmittagskarte 15,-- (die ist aber nich ab 13.00 Uhr, sondern schon ab 11.00 Uhr gültig)!!!

schöne Grüße

Michael

PS: Hier noch ein detailierter Wetterbericht der Region:
www.wetter.at/oesterreich/nie...ich/schottwien

----------


## RideOn

wie schauts jetzt aus, wer ist wann dort?

----------


## .maraio.

ich  :Big Grin:  
morgen ab ca. 11:00...und sonntag wahrscheinlich auch, wenns wetter haelt *daumendrueck*

----------


## rohloffman

gibts dort einen shop wo ich mir ne kefü mit innenlagermontage kaufen kann, weil sonst kaNN ICH nicht fahren und das wäre schade

----------


## Martix

warum kaufst dir das zeug net in wien?

vielleicht hat ja da mountainbiker was mit dabei, in seinem stand.

----------


## pagey

so is es....

oder rufst einfach beim mountaibiker an und bittest den herrn los_glazos dass er einfach eine kettenführung mitnimmt am semmering.....

für den notfall hät ich noch eine orig. verpackte gizmo im auto rumliegen  :Wink:

----------


## rohloffman

ja also ich hab nichst bekomen heute entweder hams as ohne innen lagermiontage oder falsche größe...
ja bleibt zu hoffen

----------


## hustla

also wenns wetter passt, bin ich ab morgen früh bis sonntag abend oben  :Stick Out Tongue:   
nur mal gucken ob mit bike oder ohne.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## m0le

Werd vielleicht auch oben sein, aber ohne Rad, das is no net fertig :Frown:

----------


## Savage

> so is es....
> 
> oder rufst einfach beim mountaibiker an und bittest den herrn los_glazos dass er einfach eine kettenführung mitnimmt am semmering.....


Das der unsymphatler das macht kann i garnet glauben  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## noox

> So bin gerad aus münchen von Speci heimgekommen und ´habe ein paar Bikes geholt fürs Weekend für euch:
> 
> Enduros
> Big Hit 3 
> Demo 8


Wär cool, wenn ich da auch mal ein's testen könnte. Hab' momentan keinen Downhiller und bin deswegen mit meim "Freerider" unterwegs. 

rangerTom und ich sind übrigens morgen anwesend. So ca. ab 11 schätze ich mal.

----------


## sorris

bin auch ben ab 9 uhr juhuuuu  :Big Grin:

----------


## hustla

ich werd wahrscheinlich ersm am sonntag oben biken gehn... morgen guck ich lieber zu  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## pagey

> PS: Hier noch ein detailierter Wetterbericht der Region:
> www.wetter.at/oesterreich/nie...ich/schottwien


wär ja top wenn des halbwegs stimmt...samstag trocken , dafür dann 7 tage dauerregen  :Wink:

----------


## mafa

passt, i fahr eh nur heut hin  :Wink:

----------


## niZo

so, wer jetz noch zuhause ist, sollte sich mal auf den weg machen! denn das wird sicher ein fetter event. hab ghört die sollen da einen exzellenten (und vor allem extrem gutaussehenden) dj haben... =)

bis gleich!

----------


## m0le

*GEIL!!!!!*

Bin scho zurück vom Berg! Eher unfreiwillig! Bin ohne Bike mit an Hawara rauf um bissl zu zuschauen. Naja nach 2 Abfhrten humpelt er mir entgegen, "I foar heit nimma!"
Dann bin ich gfahren, und ich sags euch, einfach nuuuur GEIL!!!

DH: Technisch, teilweise Flowig, zZ verdammt weich
Freeride: Schnell, schneller, am schnellsten! 

Northshores: schauen nett aus bin nur nimma mehr zum fahren kommen.

Verluste: Knöchl vom Hawara und eine Schaltwerk, das hats ma am Freeride zerfetzt  :Big Grin:  

Aber eines weiss ich! Ich werde so oft wie möglich da oben sein!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## gstoned

auch gerade nach hause gekommen. sehr, sehr geil.
beide strecken sind wirklich gelungen. 
so ein gack, dass ich jetzt für ca. ein monat nicht im lande bin.  :Cry:

----------


## .maraio.

YEAH...semmering rocks  :Mr. Red:  
Freeride ist sooo flowig und echt feine elemente drinnen, den downhill find ich im wald technisch recht anspruchsvoll, mal schauen wies ist wenn der boden einigermassen trocken ist...bwah bin immernoch voll gehyped von dem bergl  :Mr. Red:  

nochmal gratulation und glueckwunsch an die verantwortlichen....SUPER!!


Action: vorne ein platten bei beinahe lichtgeschwindigkeit ;o) mit bruce lee wuerdigen abgang...blablabla

----------


## Eisbär

es wahr sehr interesant

----------


## Savage

GEIL

war wirklich supa heute  :Cool:  

Lakejump is ja nachher sozusagen ins wasser gefalln - fand ich nicht sehr spannend aber sonst wirklich seeehhhhhr geil !!!!   :Twisted:

----------


## Eisbär

Ein foto von Wasserspringen  :Smile:

----------


## Savage

> Ein foto von Wasserspringen


Ich fand die Backflip versuche habn lustig ausgschaut *G*

einer is voll am rücken  :EEK!:

----------


## Eisbär

Leider hab ich keine bild von einen flip.

----------


## Lichti86

gibts ned mehr büdln von den strecken?

----------


## Savage

Joa, das wollt ich eh fragen, da sind doch soviele fotografen gwesen neben der strecke - evtl weiss jemand eine www wo deren bilder zu sehn sind !

----------


## noox

Des is unfair. Ich bin auch noch net lang daheim, bin aber schon vorm Lake Jump heimgefahren. Von Salzburg sind's 2:45 bis 3h  :EEK!:  

Aber hat sich ausgezahlt. Strecken sind wirklich gelungen. Ziemlich geil ist auch der erste der Schluss-Anlieger. Da sticht man so extrem runter. 

Positiv war auch, dass so viele Leute da waren.

----------


## Biker753

war echt sehr sehr geil heut!der freride taugt mir extremst!!werd morgen wieder rauffahren!!

----------


## Eisbär

Forstautobahnstückerln:

----------


## Siento

strecken sind super aber sicher lustiger wenn alles trocken is das nicht soviele spurrillen drinnen sind.

danke an den koch fürs bike borgen und an den schnur fürs mitnehmen habts ma das wochenende gerettet  :Smile: 

flipfoto hab ich eins vom darren wenn ich das kabel find lad ichs rauf.

----------


## pagey

seeeeehr fein wars....

eine DH strecke mit gondel die nur 45min von wien entfernt is wär ja allein schon geil genug, dass diese dann aber auch noch richtig spass macht und einen auch ziemlich fordert wenn man schön mit flow durchkommen will, hätt ich nicht gedacht.....das ich das noch erleben darf !!! yuhuuu !

klar gibts paar kleinigkeiten die man noch verbessern kann aber die jungs von dort haben da garantiert ein offenes ohr und werden sich regelmässig drum kümmern !

jetz mal eine woche faul am strand liegen und nachm parschlug rennen werd ich stammgast am zauberberg

----------


## Poison :)

hört sich ja verdammt fein an  :Way To Go: 
mal schaun, ob ich da jemals rauskomm....des is ned so fein:



> Von Salzburg sind's 2:45 bis 3h


i fahr lieber 45-55min. nach schladming...so wie jetzt  :Mr Purple:  

seas..nice day

----------


## georg

Von Salzburg aus lohnt sich Semmering eher ned.

----------


## pAz

schaut ja ned schlecht aus!

wünsch den ganzen "westslowaken" (  :Wink:  ) viel spass,freut mich für euch,dass ihr auch endlich eine DH strecke zur verfügung habt!

lg patrick

----------


## sorris

also es war sehr cool, war das erste mal in einem bikepark, und für mich persönlich war es ein großes ereignis, die FR-strecke ist echt geil gelungen, ziemlich vielseitig, die speedsprünge am ende sind ziemlich lustig. DH war für mich, fürs erste mal, etwas hart mitm HT(sry. falls ich jemanden behindert habe auf der strecke,  :Redface:   hab eh alle vorbeigelassen) aber sonst echt cool  :Not Ripe:  werde sicher öfters dort sein

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> DH war für mich, fürs erste mal, etwas hart mitm HT(sry. falls ich jemanden behindert habe auf der strecke,   hab eh alle vorbeigelassen)


Ich war zwar nicht dort, leider, aber ich kann dir versicher, wennst ein paar mal gfahren bist wirst schneller.
Blöd wirds nur wenns Kinder auf der Strecke gibt wie in Leogang.

----------


## Biker753

kinder habe ich nur heute kurz auf den freeride ghabt!war aber ned so schlimm bin ich ahlt kurz ned auf der strecke gfahren  :Stick Out Tongue: ...am freeride kann man ordentlich andrücken und is ziemlich nett auch min HT!der DH geht auh min HT sogar in an angenhemen tempo!mir gfällt der freeride aber bissi mehr!einfach das schnelle um die kurvben legen in den anlieger im oberen teil!

jetzt wirds zeit das mein dhler fertig wird!

----------


## BoB

hallo, also zunächst muss ich mal sagen es war ein gelungener auftakt.

ich bin hauptsächlich die dh-strecke gefahren und die ist auch im nassen zustand ohne grössere probleme fahrbar  :Smile:  
die strecke ist auch 100% anfängertauglich. also ich kann mich an keine stelle erinnern bei der man angst um sein leben haben müsste  :Wink:  is für die betreiber natürlich um einiges gescheiter da man so mehr leute ansprechen kann, und wenn mans schnell genug fährt is sie trotzdem noch anspruchsvoll genug. 
interessant wird auch, wie die strecke im trockenen zustand ausschaut. 

die anlieger im unteren bereich sind sensationell  :Twisted:  

der lift geht auch superschnell  :Mr. Yellow:  

wir werden schaun, dass wir jetzt im sommer jeden samstag am semmering sind. wir könnten ja eine art trainingsgruppe bilden. hat irgendwer interesse  :Confused:

----------


## hustla

mir taugt die freeride a mehr als die DH.... geht aber beides mitn HT... allerdings bin i zeitenweise zu blöd um einen anlieger zu fahren  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Redface:

----------


## m0le

> die anlieger im unteren bereich sind sensationell  
> :


Einfach Bremsen loslassen und laufen lassen :Big Grin:   Nur Geil!

@tschengzta
Warst du gestern mim Moped oben? Warst du der mit der KTM und dem Schwarz-Grünen Helm?

----------


## schnur

SEMMERING ROCKS!

gelungener auftakt, super stimmung, einfach geil


möchte micht bei den betreiber etc. für die umsetzung der strecke bedanken. bedanken möchte ich mich speziell beim markus fürn "eingriff" am samstag bedanken. (wäre sonst unschön geworden :Frown:  )

----------


## Cru Jones

> Ich denke da an was, wo man (als Durchschnitts-Fahrer) nicht ständig auf der Bremse ist und wo man durchaus mal über ein paar 100m nur wenige Höhenmeter vernichtet. Das muss nicht heißen, dass man langsamer als auf den anderen Strecken unterwegs ist. Finger weg von der Bremse und dank des Flows der Strecke, der eigene Fahrtechnik und gegebenenfalls mit ein paar Kurbelumdrehungen den Speed mitnehmen. Mal schnell, mal tricky, Anlieger, rauf, runter, mal a Hupfer - wenn auch als Familienstrecke dann Hindernisse jeweils mit Chickenways. So eine Strecke ist zwar aufwändig, aber wenn weniger gebremst werden muss, hält sie vermutlich länger. Muss ja nicht gleich den ganzen Berg runter gehen.


Genau so stelle ich mir eigentlich eine perfekte Strecke vor: Kurven kurz anbremsen, mit zwei drei Tritten rausbeschleunigen, sonst Finger weg von der Bremse. Nicht ohne Grund sind die Strecken, die mir am besten gefallen, eher flach. Ausserdem sind wohl für die meisten Fahrer eher flache Strecken schneller als steile.

----------


## fedi

[QUOTE=BoB] 
der lift geht auch superschnell  :Mr. Yellow:   
schöner lift - schöne strecke.
mim lift hinauf sind es knapp 6 bis 7 minuten.
mim radl runter etwa 3, wenn man´s eilig hat. 
supasache.

----------


## rustyracing

> mal so ne frage: bleibt das alles stehen??? oder ist das nur fürn contest???
> wenns das erstere zutrifft:


wir haben mit dem betreiber gesprochen, der sich von div. leuten sein feedback eingeholt hat.
die sachen bleiben stehen, es werden sogar stück für stück weitere northshore elemte dazugebaut. 
dabei hoffen sie auf unterstützung der leute die auch dort fahren.

mir hat es verdammt gut gefallen. ich persönlich bevorzuge den freeride inkl. der northshore elemte unten. 
downhill is aber auch sehr fein.

war sicher nicht mein letztes mal dort!

lg

----------


## hustla

> Einfach Bremsen loslassen und laufen lassen  Nur Geil!
> 
> @tschengzta
> Warst du gestern mim Moped oben? Warst du der mit der KTM und dem Schwarz-Grünen Helm?


Jo war schon zuerst mitn mofa oben, hab dann aber mein bike geholt... :Big Grin:  
aber KTM war ned meine....

----------


## sorris

> wir werden schaun, dass wir jetzt im sommer jeden samstag am semmering sind. wir könnten ja eine art trainingsgruppe bilden. hat irgendwer interesse


JAP  :Mr. Brown:

----------


## Martix

hatte heute das vergnügen mit dem neu aufgebauten DH'ler, die neue strecke zu erkunden.

leider nur 3 mal zum fahren gekommen, also jede strecke nur einmal. spaß hats auf alle fälle gemacht und dank saisonkarte werde ich den DH sicher auch noch schneller und ohne brezn bewältigen  :Smile: 

fand letzteren doch selektiv. lag wohl an der nässe der wurzeln...
die anlieger machen riesen spaß und die speedjumps im freeride san a sehr lustig!

ich werd sicher oft am semmering anzutreffen sein und freu mich vor allem schon auf all die neuerungen, die da kommen werden!!

----------


## Kleine

Nett....

----------


## mafa

war auch gestern oben, war sehr genial!

der dh macht mächtig spaß, schön abwechslungsreich und geil
freeride bin ich auch ein paar mal gefahren, war net ganz so meins, aber passagenweise auch super

northshores haben mich nicht interessiert, aber wird sicher leut geben denen des gfallt

bin scho gespannt wie sich die dh strecke verändert wenn die ganzen wurzeln ausgefahren sind, weil dann wirds scho a bisserl selektiver!

@ martix


hast du mi zufällig beim sprung oben auch geknipst wie du den ernesto und den pagey fotografiert hast?

----------


## visby

ich war auch dort...

mir hat es sehr gut gefallen, die freeride strecke is zwar manchmal langweilig(der untere teil, nur mit den brettern z.b.), aber ein paar schoene dinge gibts dort... 
die dh strecke ist der hammer, schoen flowig, technisch a sicher brauch ma ein paar tagen um sie ordentlich zu fahren... die ueberanlieger da unten am ende sind der hammer sowas bin ich noch nie gefahren:-)

sind irgendwo fotos im netz?

oder hat jemand zufaellig fotos von mir(roter "bikemagazin.sk" trikot, schwarzes bighit mit boxxer, blaues madmax), oder meinen freunden(einer: rotes vpfree, dorado, rotes madmax, einer: gelbes banshee mit 888 und hell blaues trikot, schwarze bell helm)???

danke viemals...

----------


## scherom

Ich fand den untern Parkur recht cool... war sicher für jederman was dabei!

Den DH u. Freeride konnt ich leider ned fahren... hatte nur 24 zoll slick mit!

Werd das aber sicher bald nachholen!

----------


## Prinzessin

> :.......
> 
> Beim Downhill nachdem man die Lifttrasse quert gibt es eine Stelle, wo es von der Entfernung so aussieht, als ob es gerade aus über eine Rampe (Brett) geht. Wenn man dann unmittelbar davor ist, sieht man, dass das Brett eigentlich eine Begrenzung ist und es rechts weiter geht. Weiß zwar nicht, ob's wirklich ein Problem ist und wie das andere sehen. Aber falls doch könnte man da vielleicht was machen.



ich denke ich weiß welche Stelle du meinst.. Beim ersten mal dachte ich auch es ist ein Drop... ich glaub wenn man da mal runterschießt ohne lang zu überlegen könnt man sich schon irren und mal gradeaus fahren... wär vielleicht eine Tafel net schlecht....

wie auch immer. Ich fands absolut geil. Freu mich total das ich als Wiener mal gemütlich nur 50 Minuten mit dem Auto fahren muß um radls zu gehen. Ich denke die Strecken sind total gelungen. Die Freeride hat echt Flow. Lässig find ich auch (schon eher im unteren teil - kurz vor dem Anfang der Forststraße) dies 3 Wiesen-Sprünge.. ich denke da kann man noch Weitsprung-Rekorde aufstellen...
Auch die Downhill find ich technisch absolut in Ordnung. 

Alles in Allem.. "i gfrei mi"... Der Semmering braucht sich da echt nicht verstecken..... SUPER, SUPER.....!!!!!!

----------


## jakobi

!!Moshcore!!

der Dh ist im oberen teil Ziemlich technisch es könnten no ein paar sachenverbessert werden.
Im mittlere bzw untere teil is es ziemlich zum bolzen und die anlieger sind a sehr porno. :Cool:

----------


## Prinzessin

> ...... die anlieger sind a sehr porno.

 ...*abbeck* - geile ansage

----------


## michael

> Downhill:
> 
> *) Zusätzlich zu der schönen Strecke wäre eine mit größeren Schwierigkeiten nett.. oder vielleicht von dieser mal hier und da abzweigen und Steilstücke und/oder Drops mitnehmen falls da im Gelände sich was nutzen läßt. Ein Steinfeld oder so wäre auch sehr fein.D



Ich denke jetzt sollte die Strecke einmal eingefahren werden.
Wenn dann nach ein paar Wochen und ein paar Regenschauern alle Wurzeln blank liegen, wird sich niemand mehr eine schwerere Strecke wünschen.

Alles in allem eine tolle DH-Strecke mit ganz eigenem Charakter.

----------


## Kudi

Sers
Hat jemand von euch nen Foto von dem Northshore wo man nur drüber fährt?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Siento

> Sers
>  nur drüber fährt?


ob du nur drüber fährst hängt von dir ab  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## Bijan

bin jetzt erst heimkommen

opening war wirklich so geil

also mir taugen eigentlich alle strecken

villeicht mit der zeit noch mehr drops in den northshore parcour und die FR strecke einbauen und dann ist es perfekt :Cool:  

sobald meine hand nerma so weh tut fahr ich 100 pro wieda rauf :Smile:  

da speaker war gut

zitat:
nächster programmpunkt ist lakejump.....................do springt man in lake eine :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## Kudi

> ob du nur drüber fährst hängt von dir ab

 Gut ich fahr nur drüber  :Big Grin: 
Niemand nen Foto  :Frown:

----------


## Prinzessin

> ...was ich aber nicht verstanden hab, wieso "wanderer" mit ihrem hund auf der strecke spazieren gehen müssen. noch dazu ist das hundsviech ohne leine unterwegs gewesen


Das ist absolut richtig.. mir is auch so ein Kasperl entgegengekommen - im oberen Drittel der FreeRide Strecke wo man im Wald fahrt - da is ma ja auch nicht grad langsam und viel Platz zum ausweichen hat man auch nicht.... ICh kann nur sagen - Der hat Glück gehabt das ihn nicht einer umgenietet hat... und ich auch..

----------


## Kleine

Anmerkung: 

Es kommen ja die FR-Variante und die DH Strecke weiter unten zam..... da gez dann kurz auf der Forsttraße, dann bei der Edelweißhütte kurz steil runter und dann wieder in den Wald!

ACHTUNG: Dort san extrem viele Glasscherben, hat teilweise so ausgeschaut, als hätt das wer bewusst gemacht!

Als ich meinen Batschn hatte und dort vorbei geschoben habe habe ich einge entfernt.... unter anderem eine Colaflasche, von der der Flaschenhals gefehlt hat und die mit Zacken nach oben direkt am Weg versenkt war!

Ok, die Stelle is ned gefährlich, dass ein schmeißt oder so, aber wenns mal der Fall is oder man blöd drüberfährt hast an Batschn oder ma verletzt sich....

----------


## Savage

> ich war auch dort...
> 
> mir hat es sehr gut gefallen, die freeride strecke is zwar manchmal langweilig(der untere teil, nur mit den brettern z.b.), aber ein paar schoene dinge gibts dort... 
> die dh strecke ist der hammer, schoen flowig, technisch a sicher brauch ma ein paar tagen um sie ordentlich zu fahren... die ueberanlieger da unten am ende sind der hammer sowas bin ich noch nie gefahren:-)
> 
> sind irgendwo fotos im netz?
> 
> oder hat jemand zufaellig fotos von mir(roter "bikemagazin.sk" trikot, schwarzes bighit mit boxxer, blaues madmax), oder meinen freunden(einer: rotes vpfree, dorado, rotes madmax, einer: gelbes banshee mit 888 und hell blaues trikot, schwarze bell helm)???
> 
> danke viemals...



Wart ihr das in dem blauen clio ?!?!

----------


## mankra

Fährt die Gondel bei jedem Wetter?

----------


## Biker753

hat eigentlich irgednwer bilder vom contest gamcht?Onkel Martix??????

wär supi wenn man die mal irgendwo sehn könnte  :Wink:

----------


## visby

> Wart ihr das in dem blauen clio ?!?!

 
ja...

----------


## pagey

> die dh strecke ist der hammer, schoen flowig, technisch a sicher brauch ma ein paar tagen um sie ordentlich zu fahren...


seh ich genauso...es kann sicher jeder runterfahren, aber schön flüssig mit flow braucht scho einige abfahrten....find ich super weil man gut merkt wenn man sich verbessert...

----------


## prolink88

war heute oben..find die strecken nicht schlecht...
Drainagen wären allerdings vorteilhaft! Nach einem heftigen regenguss ist das wasser auf der strecke nur so herunter geschossen!

----------


## der koch

morgen werd ich mit meiner freundin raufschauen, vielleicht ist ja noch wer vor ort.

----------


## FUXL

war auch gestern oben.

find die strecke sehr leiwand. sowohl downhill als auch den freeride. nur die forstautobahn is am schluss a wengal a schaß.

im regen wars dann auch lustig. die strecke is ansich auch nass kein problem, a bissal selktiver und rutschiger auf den wurzeln, aber solangs noch nciht mehr ausgefahren is gehts trotzdem recht gut. nur am freeride sind dann plätlich in den anligern kleine seen entstanden.  :Confused:   wobeis uns dann schon wurscht war ob wir nur von oben oder auch von unten gscheit nass wurden..

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

alles in allelm fand ichs sehr leiwand! und werd heuer sicher noch öfters oben sein

----------


## solidsnake

kann den andren hier nur zustimmen ... der DH is feinstens !

freeride is auch ganz lustig, aber nicht sooo spannend ... 
familystrecke is halt wirklich a family strecke  :Wink:  ...

aber das kann ich ma jez für 8 wochn in die haare schmiern ... schlüsselbeinbruch  :Frown:

----------


## m0le

euda was hast aufgführt? alles gute! Is a schaas wenn das genau im Sommer passiert  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Mtb-Flo

@solidsnake: Gute Besserung.

----------


## pitchshifter.com

> Hat jemand von euch nen Foto von dem Northshore wo man nur drüber fährt?



Hab ein passendes Foto in den unendlichen Weiten des I-NET gefunden:

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> Hab ein passendes Foto in den unendlichen Weiten des I-NET gefunden:


Woher? Gibts dort noch mehr?

----------


## pitchshifter.com

Gibt eigentlich von fast jeder "Schlüsselstelle" ein Foto, will die aber nicht vorweg nehmen, weil erst ein Kurzbericht online gehen soll.

Ein Monster-Rollerfahrer am Spieß geht gerade noch durch ...

----------


## der koch

war heut mitn siento und meiner freundin unten.

ordentliche arbeit habts da geleistet!!! dh ist eigentlich auf der einfacheren seite da keine angstpassagen eingebaut sind um ihn aber wirklich flüssig zu fahren bedarf es aber trotzdem einiger runs und gatschreifen, anlieger sind nur geeeeeeiiiiillllllllll. freeride ist sehr lustig, einzig unten die forstautobahn paßt irgendwie nicht ins gesamtbild. die sprünge kann man ganz schön pushen wenn man will, speziell bei der wiese. drops gehen noch ein paar ab in der strecke. 

habts einen neuen stammgast gewonnen, oder zwei, da meine freundin auch sehr begeistert war.

----------


## solidsnake

@m0le: is auf der 4X-strecke in wr. neustadt passiert ... blöd gestürzt über nen table ... leider ... 

@mtb-flo: dankeschön!

----------


## wolfgang

wann ist dir das mit dem schlüsselbein passiert und auf welchen table?

----------


## Lordz

Die bikes werden so wie am schöckl aufgehängt ? Oder Transportgondel ?
( Schöckl : Bei den Skidingern wird eine Stange mit haken reingetan und dadurch kann das bike am laufrad kervehrt aufgehängt werden !!! )

----------


## FUXL

bis zu 3 fahrer plus 3 bikes in einer gondel transportierbar!!!

----------


## Biker753

3 leut +3 räder in einer gondel!und eine gondel wird imemr ausgelassen für die wanderer!

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> Gibt eigentlich von fast jeder "Schlüsselstelle" ein Foto, will die aber nicht vorweg nehmen, weil erst ein Kurzbericht online gehen soll.


Bidde den Link dann.

----------


## Bijan

war jetzt 3 tage am semmering 

ich bin tot.................aber geil wars

in 3 tagen im bikepark lernt man sooooooooo viel dazu

aja VORSICHT:

auf DER DH STRECKE HABEN IRGENDWELCHEN TROTTELN ERNEUT GLASSCHERBEN INTERLASSEN :Mad:

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> auf DER DH STRECKE HABEN IRGENDWELCHEN TROTTELN ERNEUT GLASSCHERBEN INTERLASSEN


Da tanz ich dann mit meinen jetzigen Reifen an, die haben sowieso beide schon Löcher. Hab noch keine neuen und hab bei nem 7mm Loch jetzt innen nen Schlauchpicker hin, damit kein Dreck reinkommt. Hab keine Ahnung woher das kommt, wahrscheinlich vom Asphalt.

----------


## georg

War heute am Semmering und bin ein paarmal den DH runter, habe aber keine Glasscherben gesehen. Vermutlich war ich zu schnell.  :Mr. Red: 

Schön wars. Schwieriger ist es nicht geworden seit der Eröffnung, eher im Gegenteil, ich finde ein paar Kurven im Waldstück fahren sich schon von selbst weil sie schön ausgefahren sind. 

 :Smile:

----------


## Bijan

ihr hapschis sats jo ole schaßaugat :Mr. Red:  

nein,spass beiseite.......man´sieht sie wirklich nur sehr schlecht und außerdem war ich letztes mal dienstag dort
villeicht hat sie inzwischen wer weggeräumt

----------


## pAz

> Vermutlich war ich zu schnell.


*hpmmmmm... *bist dir da sicher?  :Wink:

----------


## pitchshifter.com

> Bidde den Link dann.


Link kommt später - es muss noch etwas ausgebessert werden.

Bis dahin ein paar Fotos:

=> DH:
    


=> FR:

----------


## Eisbär

Schöne Photos

----------


## m0le

> Schöne Photos


vor allem sinds scharf und nicht unterbelichtet :Stick Out Tongue:   *duckundrenn*

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> Link kommt später - es muss noch etwas ausgebessert werden.
> 
> Bis dahin ein paar Fotos:
> ......


Jo, coole Fotos. So ein Corner is was feines. Da muss ich heuer noch hin.

----------


## smuelmax

die freeride-strecke ist nur geil!!!!!!!! leiwande sprünge, viel speed, genug platz,....

der downhillpart ist für einen anfänger wie mich etwas zu anspruchsvoll, die wurzeln und steine lassen mich nur erahnen wie man da mit speed drüber soll.

der double am ende ist auch sehr fein, 

arg, dass es heute 2 schlüsselbeinbrüche gab!!

----------


## Savage

Das erklärt die Frage im anderen Semmering Thread warum der hubschrauber dort war  :Frown:

----------


## Joga

Wir waren ja Freitag Nachmittag oben!

Also zwei Sachen sind echt TOP: Die Preise und die Strecke!

Mir hats voll taugt...
Echt leiwand zum fahren...
Freeride is zwar Autobahn, macht aber auch Spaß...
DH sehr selektiv und a gute Trainingsstrecke... sind ein paar Knackpunkte dabei und is wirklich klass zum fahren. Am Freitag hats zwar gute 2 Std geregnet (1 Std Gewitter) und die Strecke war halt sehr feucht, aber es is sogar mit den Highroller sehr gut gegangen... fast nix gerutscht...
Nur eine deppate Kurve hab i nie hinbekommen... unglaublich!

Ich werd sicher wieder oben sein...
Vll sogar scho nächstes WE!

Purschn, schauts euch das an!
Feine Strecke, nette Leute, is echt einen Ausflug wert!

----------


## motocrossandi

weiß nicht ob diese internetseite schon erwähnt wurde,
aber es gibt div. bilder und ein cooles Video,
auf der Startseite in der Mitte(Home),
BIKEPARK Zau[:ber:]g Semmering 
www.hirschenkogel.at/partner/hirschenkogel/ 
 :Wink:  

sobald ich mein Rad hab, werde ich auch mal raufschaun.

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> cooles Video,
> auf der Startseite in der Mitte(Home),
> BIKEPARK Zau[:ber:]g Semmering 
> www.hirschenkogel.at/partner/hirschenkogel/


Ui, des Video macht Lust auf Dort-hin-fahren. (trotz der miesen Quali)

----------


## loosero

am eröffnungstag waren zig photographen mit mörderischer ausrüstung vorort,
aber photoseite gibts keine...???
na oag,
da schau ich ständig ob irgendwer einen link rausrückt und was is? niiiiiiiiiichts!
aaaaaaarrgghhhhhhhh!  :Wink: 

weiß doch irgendwer was?
wahrscheinlich waren das lauter leutz von magazinen, die die pics erst in ihren zeitschriften bringen oder wie!?!?

----------


## scherom

was is am Video oben???

kanns leider ned anschaun!!!

----------


## loosero

ich auch ned dürfte überlastet sein...

----------


## noox

Die Betreiber sind fleißig am Arbeiten an einer g'scheiten Webseite. Ich nehme an, dass es dort auch einige Fotos geben wird.

----------


## Mtb-Flo

Also hab damals Petra Bernhardt, noch einen Downhiller (eh ein bekannter, fällt mir leider nicht ein) fahren sehen und einer ist denen dann auch noch mit Helmkamera gefolgt teilweise, weiß auch nimmer wie der heißt. Sorry.

edit: Habs mir nochmal angesehen. Ist halt nur ein Stream in minderer Qualität. Dauert bei mir (ADSL) ca. 1min bis der Mediaplayer zu puffern beginnt.
Ach ja, Helmkameraperspektive und Zuschauer-.
Fahrer: Petra Bernhardt, Matthias Haas, Phillip Wiedhofer (Helmkamera).
Fahren hauptsächlich aufm DH soweit ich das erkenn.

----------


## Merzl

Servus,

wollt mal fragen wie die allgemeine Meinung zu den Strecken momentan ist? Zu eurer Info, wir (Philipp, Markus und Michael) sind jetzt fest angestellt bei den Semmering Hirschenkogel Bergbahnen GmbH und werden die nächsten Wochen heftig an den Strecken arbeiten um euch glücklich zu machen!  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## manfred

*Mountainbiker.at Verleihservice*
Eröffnung am Freitag, dem 11.August im Bikepark Zauberberg Semmering!

Preise:
nyx.at/bikeboard/_uploads/_te...1089_file1.pdf

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> *Mountainbiker.at Verleihservice*
> Eröffnung am Freitag, dem 11.August im Bikepark Zauberberg Semmering!
> 
> Preise:
> nyx.at/bikeboard/_uploads/_te...1089_file1.pdf


Im Vergleich zur Bikeworld ziemlich teuer, aber das muss wohl am Anfang sein bis der Laden richtig läuft. Also borgt was aus, dann wirds sicher bald billiger!  :Smile:

----------


## Biker753

Wir reden da vom Mountainbiker der is immer teurere als alles andere  :Wink:   :Devil:

----------


## Merzl

Übrigens noch eine Vorabinfo: in den nächsten 2 Wochen fährt uns Webseite www.bikepar-zauberberg-semmering.at ab! Denken wird eine feine Sache werden, schauts euch am besten an!

----------


## georg

:Thumb Up:  Bin zwar ned so a Northshore - Fan, aber weiterbauen ist immer gut!  :Smile: 

Wie ist die Stimmung bei den Begbahnen? Sind sie zufrieden mit den Radlfahrern, sind sie vom Andrang überwältigt oder könntens mehr sein, sind die Gondeln zu dreckig die Wiesen zu zerfurcht??  :Wink:  Fragen über Fragen..  :Big Grin: 

 :Smile:

----------


## LosGlazos

> Im Vergleich zur Bikeworld ziemlich teuer, aber das muss wohl am Anfang sein bis der Laden richtig läuft. Also borgt was aus, dann wirds sicher bald billiger!


Als ich glaube das sind die selben Preise wie in der Bike world oder 
Bikes:
www.bikepark-leogang.com/View...Site=BIKEWORLD

Ausrüstung:
www.bikepark-leogang.com/View...Site=BIKEWORLD

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> Als ich glaube das sind die selben Preise wie in der Bike world oder 
> Bikes:
> www.bikepark-leogang.com/View...Site=BIKEWORLD
> 
> Ausrüstung:
> www.bikepark-leogang.com/View...Site=BIKEWORLD


Stimmt, hast recht. Sorry! Hab mir die DH Preise angesehen und hatte nur die Freeridebikes von Leogang im Kopf. Da hab ichs verwechselt.

----------


## LosGlazos

> Stimmt, hast recht. Sorry! Hab mir die DH Preise angesehen und hatte nur die Freeridebikes von Leogang im Kopf. Da hab ichs verwechselt.


is scho guat

----------


## pitchshifter.com

> am eröffnungstag waren zig photographen mit mörderischer ausrüstung vor ort, aber photoseite gibts keine...???


Bin weder Fotograf noch habe ich eine geile Ausrüstung. Deswegen müssen die Fotos aber auch nicht auf dem webserver dahinschlummern:

*FOTOS FR & NS* => tinyurl.com/o397o
*FOTOS DH Strecke* => tinyurl.com/ohsm8


Sobald ich die neue Kamera habe bin ich eh wieder fotografierender Weise oben - wüßte schon wen ich da ablichten will *g*.

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> Bin weder Fotograf noch habe ich eine geile Ausrüstung. Deswegen müssen die Fotos aber auch nicht auf dem webserver dahinschlummern:
> 
> *FOTOS FR & NS* => tinyurl.com/o397o
> *FOTOS DH Strecke* => tinyurl.com/ohsm8
> 
> 
> Sobald ich die neue Kamera habe bin ich eh wieder fotografierender Weise oben - wüßte schon wen ich da ablichten will *g*.


Feine Fotos. Da freu ich mich schon auf MO.
Is irgendwer am Mo Fototechnisch unterwegs?

----------


## Merzl

> Bin zwar ned so a Northshore - Fan, aber weiterbauen ist immer gut! 
> 
> Wie ist die Stimmung bei den Begbahnen? Sind sie zufrieden mit den Radlfahrern, sind sie vom Andrang überwältigt oder könntens mehr sein, sind die Gondeln zu dreckig die Wiesen zu zerfurcht??  Fragen über Fragen..


 Die Stimmung am Berg ist gut. Es können logischerweise immer mehr sein, aber ich denke das wird erst nächstes Jahr richtig rocken. Wenn wir noch mehr gebaut und verbessert haben, das Marketing richtig greift wird sich schon noch was tun. Jedenfalls könnten es ruhig mehr sein, dei Strecken sehen schließlich nicht so schrecklich zrefurcht aus wie anderswo :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## sorris

son echt fetter drop mit guter anfahrt wär cool, zumindest eine mutprobe

----------


## Lordz

werd morgen amal den step up step down springen und den double +g+

i find gscheiter wärs , auf den Forststraßen was zu machen , was lustiges !!

Wenns mutproben brauchts fangts mit tricks an !!! :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## der koch

den step up komplett zu überspringen ist noch eine meine herausforderungen. das letzte mal hätt ich&#180;s fast geschafft, nur komm ich immer sehr weit nach links raus und dann wirds eng.

----------


## georg

> Mich hat gewundert wie viele ungeschützte XCler dass dort waren.


 Es fahren dort sehr viele ohne Schützer. Wie ich letztens dort war, ist sogar einer mit Helm am Lenker festgeschnallt über die "Shores" gehupft. Der hätte beinahe einen Frontflip gemacht, wie das physikalisch gegangen ist, das der doch noch ohne Sturz drüberkam weiß ich nicht.. ein anderer Wiener, der im Übrigen am Downhill sehr flott war, ist nur mit Rucksack als Rückenschutz gefahren.

Die Mehrheit fährt aber mit Schützern und Helm..

 :Confused:

----------


## Biker753

ich fahr am semmering sehr ungern ohne schützer!schon alleine wegen der größeren steine und wurzeln am dh!

naja werd leute nie verstehn die sich ohne protecktoren den dh oder fr runterhaun!

----------


## manfred

> ...ein anderer Wiener...


 :Twisted:   :Twisted:   :Twisted:

----------


## LosGlazos

Achtung neue Bikeverleih Preis am Semmering 
Alle DH und Freeriede Bikes 45 euros für den ganzen Tag

----------


## sorris

eine frage noch, gibts da lakejumpen noch immer? oder war das nur zur eröffnung dort? und wenn ja weiviel kostet es oder ist es gratis? und btw. wo ist es dort?

----------


## noox

Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das nur ein Eröffnungsevent war.

----------


## Charly82

die rampen stehen noch dort....

Semmering ist echt eine Bereicherung für den Österreichischen Downhill! eine echt geile, anspruchsvolle, schöne naturbelassene Strecke!

...Für alle die's interessiert: P², Manfred und Robert Nagl und Ich sind am Donnerstag, 24.08. um 22:30 im Orf in ECO zu sehen. P² ist mit Helmkamera gefahren, bin gespannt, was sie davon zeigen!

----------


## Lordz

goilll 
endlich amal was , was ich auch schaun kann , weil des mema oder wie des heisst haben wir nicht !!!

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> die rampen stehen noch dort....
> 
> Semmering ist echt eine Bereicherung für den Österreichischen Downhill! eine echt geile, anspruchsvolle, schöne naturbelassene Strecke!
> 
> ...Für alle die's interessiert: P², Manfred und Robert Nagl und Ich sind am Donnerstag, 24.08. um 22:30 im Orf in ECO zu sehen. P² ist mit Helmkamera gefahren, bin gespannt, was sie davon zeigen!


War des am MO, also vor einer Woche, wies des gfilmt haben? Da war ich oben und bei meiner letzten Abfahrt sind ein paar Dhler mit Helmcam durchn Downhill und bei der vorletzten Abfahrt sind einige Leute, ua auch mit Cam, bei den Wiesensprüngen gwesen.
Schau es mir 100% an.

----------


## Charly82

> War des am MO, also vor einer Woche, wies des gfilmt haben? Da war ich oben und bei meiner letzten Abfahrt sind ein paar Dhler mit Helmcam durchn Downhill und bei der vorletzten Abfahrt sind einige Leute, ua auch mit Cam, bei den Wiesensprüngen gwesen.
> Schau es mir 100% an.


Ja, genau, des waren wir!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> Ja, genau, des waren wir!


Super.
Weißt zufälig was für eine Helmkamera da verwendet wurde?

----------


## manfred

eine 0815 digicam, halt ein sehr kleines modell. einfach mit klebeband seitlich auf den helm geklebt.

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> eine 0815 digicam, halt ein sehr kleines modell. einfach mit klebeband seitlich auf den helm geklebt.


Danke, mal sehen ob was im TV zeigen, wie das von der Qualität is.
Ansonsten gute Idee!

----------


## Lordz

is des jetzt heute ? Wenn ja , dann im Orf2 oder ?

----------


## Lordz

ja kommt gornix  :Mad:

----------


## Charly82

hmmm, nix gesendet. auf nächste woche warten...
hats zufällig wer letzte woche gesehen? ned, dass es da schon war...

----------


## Bruchpilot

Gestern is nix davon in der Teletextvorschau gestanden und vorige Woche
auch nicht.

Denk dass es entweder noch kommt oder gar nie kommt.

----------


## Merzl

> Gestern is nix davon in der Teletextvorschau gestanden und vorige Woche
> auch nicht.
> 
> Denk dass es entweder noch kommt oder gar nie kommt.


leider hat das ORF2 aus aktuellem Anlass (Erbschaftssteuer usw.) den Bericht verschoben. Sobald wir wissen wann den Sendetermin feststeht werden wir euch Bescheid geben!! Vorausscihtlich in 1-2 Wochen  :Mad:

----------


## Siento

kann man das dann auch im internet irgendwo anschaun?

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> leider hat das ORF2 aus aktuellem Anlass (Erbschaftssteuer usw.) den Bericht verschoben. Sobald wir wissen wann den Sendetermin feststeht werden wir euch Bescheid geben!! Vorausscihtlich in 1-2 Wochen


Also auf die Lycratypen war ich eigentlich net neugierig  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## Loki85

Bin neu auf dem Board un möcht ein großes Lob an den Ersteller dieser Plattform richten!

Ich hab weiter oben des öfteren den Bike Park Semmering vernommen, und mich gefragt ob ich mir das wohl auch zutrau... Ich fahr seit einiger Zeit MTB. Hab ein  Fully KTM XC1.0. Fahr damit eiserne Hand usw. speziell die DH Passagen haben es mir angetan. Kann mir wer von euch sagen was mich auf der Family Strecke erwartet, oder noch besser nen Link zu nem Video....

thx lg Loki85

----------


## noox

Welcome! 
Erst mal danke für's Lob.

Family Strecke ist für Mountainbike nicht so unbedingt spannend. Ist eher für die Roller. "Highlights" sind da eigentlich hauptsächlich die Regenrinnen, die man aber auf keinen Fall übersehen darf. Teilweise kann man aber von der Family-Strecke in die Freeride-Strecke wechseln.

Aber ich denke jeder, der halbwegs sicher mit dem MTB im Gelände fährt, kann die Freeride-Strecke fahren. Die schwierigeren Teile (Sprünge, Drops) sind optional. Anlieger sollte man halt fahren können. Beim ersten mal Strecke anschauen, damit man nich wo unfreiwillig abhebt, wo man eigentlich nicht will.

Der DH hat einige Wurzelstücke drinnen, die für Anfänger sicher sehr herausfordernd sind. Aber das geht mit der Zeit sicher auch.

----------


## Loki85

Vielen Dank für die rasche Antwort..
na dann werd ich noch ein bisschen die eiserne Hand drücken..und so zum Saisonabschluss mir diesen Kick vepassen.

lg n8 Loki85

----------


## mantra

Kann mir jemand die Öffnungszeiten des Parks im September verraten. Irgendwie blick ich das auf der HP nicht!

----------


## Lordz

> "Highlights" sind da eigentlich hauptsächlich die Regenrinnen, die man aber auf keinen Fall übersehen darf.



naja jetzt habens as umbaut , a paar coole anlieger sind drinnen !!

Ideal zum aufwärmen +g+

----------


## Charly82

:Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 
gestern der Bericht aufm orf war ja ned gerade berauschend.... da hat man ja einen sehr guten eindruck vom bikepark bekommen... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
naja, das hotel wird wohl viel mehr kohle abschmeißen...

----------


## Lordz

wie schauts mit der nortshore line am Freeride aus , scho was fertig ?

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> gestern der Bericht aufm orf war ja ned gerade berauschend.... da hat man ja einen sehr guten eindruck vom bikepark bekommen...
> naja, das hotel wird wohl viel mehr kohle abschmeißen...


Hast recht, wirklich toll war der net.  :Mad:

----------


## Merzl

> wie schauts mit der nortshore line am Freeride aus , scho was fertig ?


Nein, ist noch nichts fertig. Wir sind aber am arbeiten. Außer der Norhshoreline gibts für die DH-Strecke eine neue Streckenführung, müssen im oberen Teil die Strecke für den 1.Zauberberg DH vorbereiten. Es kommen noch paar Anlieger und Drops dazu!!!

----------


## Merzl

> Hast recht, wirklich toll war der net.

 Hab den Bericht noch nicht gesehen, war auf der Eurobike. Was war denn so sch... dran??????

----------


## Merzl

> Kann mir jemand die Öffnungszeiten des Parks im September verraten. Irgendwie blick ich das auf der HP nicht!


Sorry wegen dieser Fehlinfo. Wir haben im September dieselben Öffnungszeiten wie im August!!! Leider dauer es noch ein bissl bis unser Webmeister das ganze programmiert hat!! Die Webseite wird momentan noch gepimpt damit man noch bissl mehr zum schauen hat!!

----------


## mantra

> Sorry wegen dieser Fehlinfo. Wir haben im September dieselben Öffnungszeiten wie im August!!! Leider dauer es noch ein bissl bis unser Webmeister das ganze programmiert hat!! Die Webseite wird momentan noch gepimpt damit man noch bissl mehr zum schauen hat!!


Danke für die Info! Dann werd ich Euch wohl in den nächsten 2 Wochen mal heimsuchen!

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> Hab den Bericht noch nicht gesehen, war auf der Eurobike. Was war denn so sch... dran??????


Nicht ganz Wort wörtlich aber gleicher Sinn des Sprechers: Bikepark ist das im Sommer was im Winter Schifahren ist.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Der Rest des Textes auch nicht so toll. 
Schlechte Bildwahl. Hauptsächlich Wiesenzeug. Einzig die paar kurzen Helmcam Sequenzen sind zugebrauchen.(Wobei der Laie da wohl auch nicht checkt was da eigentlich ab geht von der Schwierigkeit her.) Man sah hauptsächlich nur rollende Fahrer. Meinten wohl die gscheite Action schreckt den Laien ab dort hinzudüsen und zu fahren. 
Interview ist auch nicht grad der Hit...
Für den Laien unverständlich was überhaupt ein Bikepark ist (Erklärung steht oben....).
Dauer etwa 1,5min dann min 5,6min über des neue Hotel. (Deshalb wohl der Bericht in €co.)
Also so überragend war des net.
Sorry ORF (sind halt nicht so Bikekenner) will keinen Ärger mit euch, ist nur etwas Kritik, aber des Video auf www.zauberberg.at vom Bikepark ist ja x-Mal besser.

----------


## Charly82

> Hab den Bericht noch nicht gesehen, war auf der Eurobike. Was war denn so sch... dran??????


was mich auch gestört hat, wenns scho ned amal de bike-bilder zeigen, warum dann nicht einmal die interviews? echt org... schade, dass wir an halben tag mitn filmen verbracht haben, mit dem sch***

----------


## cyberuhu

> echt org... schade, dass wir an halben tag mitn filmen verbracht haben, mit dem sch***


Hast du dir schon gedacht du wirst als Filmstar entdeckt, oder Charly?  :Smile:

----------


## Charly82

> Hast du dir schon gedacht du wirst als Filmstar entdeckt, oder Charly?


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
VOM ORF SICHER NED!!.....aber: werd in Kürze ziemlich sicher auf an freeride video zu sehen sein....
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
.....des muss ja schlecht werden, aber hauptsach i bekomm mal a paar sequenzen von mir auf plastikscheibe  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> aber: werd in Kürze ziemlich sicher auf an freeride video zu sehen sein....


Wie heißt das Teil?

----------


## manfred

@charly:ist das video zufällig von irgendwelchen tirolern?

----------


## Charly82

nö, war auch in leogang und ned am semmering. des is de eae-creative media gruppe, k.a. wer die wirklich sind..., jedenfalls ein paar junge detsche Leute aus Brannenburg
www.eae-creative.de
...funktioniert aber NOCH nicht! (haben sie zumindest gesagt)

----------


## smuelmax

der double im zielhang ist jetzt echt leiwand, da man mit voll, voll, vollgas drüberhatzen kann.

----------


## Merzl

> goil scho wieder a jump +g+
> 
> 
> Naja i find ihr scherts euch , des is ma net mehr wurscht ( Wir haben eh scho in der Gondel gesprochen ( Koa Stab deluxe , mit kaputten hinteren laufrad +g+ )
> 
> Naja 
> 
> Was baut ihr da auf der einen wiese , da habts so anlieger hinbaut ? Fun and flow trail ?


Nein, der Fun&Flow trail kommt erst nächstes Jahr, die Anlieger sind die neue Einfahrt der DH-Strecke. Sind auch 2 neue Jumps dabei!
Hast dich schon angemeldet zum Rennen?

----------


## Lordz

> Nein, der Fun&Flow trail kommt erst nächstes Jahr, die Anlieger sind die neue Einfahrt der DH-Strecke. Sind auch 2 neue Jumps dabei!
> Hast dich schon angemeldet zum Rennen?



Goil , warum neue einfahrt , was passt bei der ersten net ?

naja , abwechslung is immer gut !!!

Na Hab ich no nit , werd ich in einer woche machen 

( Weil i jetzt matura klass bin , da is alles a bissl stressiger , vorallem in hinsicht maturaball vorbereitungen ;-)

Aber werd scho dabei sein ( Also bei mir kannst dir gleich 4 Leute dazu denken !!! )

gut , dann sag i amal danke !! 4 infos

Aja und wann kommen die fotos ca. auf die Hp ? 

Lg an euch alle und vorallem an den Phillippeee +g+

----------


## Siento

> wir haben sowieso viel zu wenig Anmeldungen!!!!


Da kommen sicher noch mehr gibt ja viele die sich immer erst recht spät anmelden  :Smile:

----------


## Merzl

> Goil , warum neue einfahrt , was passt bei der ersten net ?
> 
> naja , abwechslung is immer gut !!!
> 
> Na Hab ich no nit , werd ich in einer woche machen 
> 
> ( Weil i jetzt matura klass bin , da is alles a bissl stressiger , vorallem in hinsicht maturaball vorbereitungen ;-)
> 
> Aber werd scho dabei sein ( Also bei mir kannst dir gleich 4 Leute dazu denken !!! )
> ...


Die Überfahrt mit den Brettern war nicht so lässig, die neue ist denk ich sehr geil geworden! Die Bilder auf der HP sollten schon längst drin sein, Grüße an unseren Webmaster!

Hoffeltlich schaut er auch manchmal auf das board, wir schon länger gewünscht!

Danke fürs Lob, werds an Philippo weitergeben!

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> Die Überfahrt mit den Brettern war nicht so lässig, die neue ist denk ich sehr geil geworden! Die Bilder auf der HP sollten schon längst drin sein, Grüße an unseren Webmaster!
> 
> Hoffeltlich schaut er auch manchmal auf das board, wir schon länger gewünscht!
> 
> Danke fürs Lob, werds an Philippo weitergeben!


Hm, irgendwie find ich aber die Fotos auf der Bikeparkseite nicht. Hmmm,...
Wie wärs mit ner kleinen Gallery?

----------


## Charly82

> ........wir haben sowieso viel zu wenig Anmeldungen!!!!



funktioniert die anmeldung schon??? bei mir hats ned geklappt!

----------


## Joga

Bei mir hats heute am VM denk ich funktioniert...

----------


## Merzl

> funktioniert die anmeldung schon??? bei mir hats ned geklappt!


die Anmeldung funktioniert!  Wenn nicht melde dich direkt bei mir unter markus dot merz a-t hirschenkogel dot at an!

----------


## Joga

Kannst du mal schaun, ob ich (Joachim Otter) angemeldet bin?
Ich hab zumindest keine Fehlermeldung bekommen...

----------


## Merzl

> Kannst du mal schaun, ob ich (Joachim Otter) angemeldet bin?
> Ich hab zumindest keine Fehlermeldung bekommen...


ja hab ich bekommen. Danke!

----------


## georg

Die neue Streckenführung oben gefällt mir sehr gut. Leider konnte ich die nicht wirklich flüssig fahren weil ich so einen unfähigen Sche.. zusammengefahren bin. Außerdem waren da kaum Reifenspuren, ich warte auf die ersten schnellen Fahrer die da einen schöne Linie reinfahren.  :Big Grin: 
Kritik dazu per PM.  :Wink: 

 :Smile:

----------


## Lordz

ja geil , hat wer fotos von dem zeug ?

Bin urgespannt !! 

Was is des eigentli , nur anlieger oder was ?

( Hab nur von einem freund ghört dass da gebaggert wurde )

----------


## georg

> Was is des eigentli , nur anlieger oder was ?


 Hab mir eh überlegt Photos zu machen, hab aber nur das Handy mitghabt.
Gleich nach dem Holzbrett gibts eine Linkskurve (ohne Anlieger). Das muß man einmal erwischen.  :Big Grin:  Dann 4 kleine Anlieger. Ein Hügel, ~6m danach ein Sprung, größerer Anlieger. Dann hinein in den Wald, derzeit ist es dort noch sehr weich, aber wenn ein paar drübergebrettert sind paßt das. Kurz hinauf (mehr ein Sprung hinaus wenn man dort mal schnell ist), dann eine (für mich - aber das gehört dazu) unangenehme Linkskurve (off-camber) auf der Piste hinein in die alte Strecke wo sie in den Wald gemündet ist (mit dem Anlieger und der scharfen Rechtskurve mit Anlieger). Ich hoffe das ist halbwegs erklärt.
Gefällt mir sehr gut, ist um einiges langsamer als die alte Linie.
 :Smile:

----------


## Lordz

ah geil !!! naja , klingt viel spaßiger als des vorige , aber i schau ma des amal an !

----------


## der koch

und so schauen die cc fliegen dann aus :Twisted: 

vielleicht geht es sich aus zum rennen, möchte bei so einem dh zeugs mal unbedingt mitfahren. interessiert mich wie schnell ich wirklich bin :Embarrassment:

----------


## hustla

^^^he den typen kenn i a no  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## Joga

Apropos...


Gestern gesehen: 2 Familienväter samt Kinder (auf der Familienabfahrt) unterwegs... von der Schutzausrüstung gs gut ausgerüstet... die Fahrräder haben a net soooo schlecht ausgeschaut, naja, net die Überdinger aber fürn Family absolut ausreichend.

Oben beim Start aber, hab i mir bei einem Bike der beiden Väter gedacht, dass die Gabel a bissl komisch ausschaut... 1" Starrgabel, altes Giant... die war schon irgendwie... komisch... weiß auch net... sagen wir so, dass sie für die damalige Bauform etwas komisch geformt war... naja, hab mir dann net weiter Gedanken gemacht...

Muuuuahaaaa... 3 Abfahren später kommt der Typ schon mitm Radl Huckepack im Zielraum an: Gabelbruch...

Hab mich also doch net getäuscht, dass die Gabel schon verdächtig "nach hinten" gestanden ist, so als ob er schon mal wo kräftigst dagegen gefahren wäre...

----------


## Merzl

Die Saisonkarteninhaber bezahlen lediglich das ÖRV-Startgeld !!!!

----------


## dermarkus

vielleicht mal die einzelnen Fragen, Anliegen, Beschwerden,... in einem Post zusammenfassen damit die Leut vom Semmering einen Überblick haben was sich die Fahrer wünschen....

----------


## georg

> vielleicht mal die einzelnen Fragen, Anliegen, Beschwerden,... in einem Post zusammenfassen damit die Leut vom Semmering einen Überblick haben was sich die Fahrer wünschen....


 Done. Der Thread ist hier:  Semmering Wunschliste zu finden.

War ein hartes Stück Arbeit.  :Wink: 

 :Smile:

----------


## Merzl

> Done. Der Thread ist hier:  Semmering Wunschliste zu finden.
> 
> War ein hartes Stück Arbeit.


Wunschliste ist in Bearbeitung, bitten aber um Geduld. Wir haben gerade genug zu tun mit der DH-Strecke, damit Sie rennfertig wird und natürlich der Northshore-Line/Drops. Trotzdem vielen dank für deine Arbeit!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## firestarter

kann mir jemand ein hotel/pension mit frühstück empfehlen ? sollte möglichst nahe an der strecke und bikerfreundlich sein ... 
lg firestarter

----------


## Merzl

> kann mir jemand ein hotel/pension mit frühstück empfehlen ? sollte möglichst nahe an der strecke und bikerfreundlich sein ...
> 
> lg firestarter


Empfehle Dir den "Berggasthof", ist 50m von der Talstation entfernt und liegt bei ca.25-30 € ÜF und Bikerfreundlich!

----------


## Merzl

Wir haben mal wieder was gebaut!! Auf der Freeride-Strecke gibts eine feine Northshoreline mit einem fetten Drop incl. Gap, nichts für Weicheier, weiter gibts daneben aber einen Abgang auf Felsen. Schauts euch an! Offen ab 23.9.!!!!!

----------


## pagey

ahoi!
kann man i der woche vorm rennen (do+fr) eh auch auf der DH-strecke fahren ? oder seids ihr da mit arbeiten beschäftigt ?

thx

----------


## koan

> Wir haben mal wieder was gebaut!! Auf der Freeride-Strecke gibts eine feine Northshoreline mit einem fetten Drop incl. Gap, nichts für Weicheier, weiter gibts daneben aber einen Abgang auf Felsen. Schauts euch an! Offen ab 23.9.!!!!!


erste fotos gibts im bikeboard  und in unserer gallery



geschätzte 2,5m hoch, wirkt am foto doch irgendwie höher  :Mr. Red:

----------


## sorris

wie ist die anfahrt? besser als bei den 2 ursprünglichen, oder auch nur so 2-3 meter??

----------


## hustla

die anfahrt is lang genug... man fährt ca. 20 m durch den wald auf northshores und dann kommt der drop.... sau geil! freu mich schon drauf...

----------


## sorris

cool, freu mich schon, wenn endlic hmal meine felge da ist

----------


## Mtb-Flo

@koan: Hammer!

Das ist eine Mutprobe. Das mach ich nächstes Jahr. Da komm ich gleich nach dem Opening. *Freu*

----------


## firestarter

> Empfehle Dir den "Berggasthof", ist 50m von der Talstation entfernt und liegt bei ca.25-30 € ÜF und Bikerfreundlich!


Danke für deinen Tip ! Ist in der tat sehr Bikerfreundlich  :Smile:  !

& der neue Northshore Drop ist in der Tat sehr sehr nett, generell find ich den ganzen Bikepark sehr lässig ! Finde das echt für jeden Geschmack und "können" etwas dabei ist --> mein persönlicher favorit ist der tolle DH  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ...

lg firestarter

----------


## der koch

schaut richtig nett aus, da muß ich wohl nächste woche vorbeischauen :Smile:

----------


## koan

> Das ist eine Mutprobe. Das mach ich nächstes Jahr.


lass dich nicht von den pics täuschen, in den EXIF Informationen zu den Bildern siehst du auch warum. Weitwinkelaufnahmen wirken teilweise sehr viel extremer als die wirklichkeit  :Wink:  

geschätze 2,5m höhe und 3m länge, super einfach zu meistern.

noch einen nachtrag zu gestern (aehm vorgestern  :Wink: ) :

----------


## Merzl

> ahoi!
kann man i der woche vorm rennen (do+fr) eh auch auf der DH-strecke fahren ? oder seids ihr da mit arbeiten beschäftigt ? 
thx

 man kann! Wir machen am Freitag die Strecke auf sofern es nicht stark regnet!

----------


## Merzl

> wie ist die anfahrt? besser als bei den 2 ursprünglichen, oder auch nur so 2-3 meter??


schau dir die Gallery auf der Webseite an, die Anfahrt ist lang genug!

----------


## der koch

schade ist nur das ihr ab oktober mo/di zu habts und gerade das meine freien tage sind :Cry:

----------


## pagey

> man kann! Wir machen am Freitag die Strecke auf sofern es nicht stark regnet!

 
danke...dann werd ich nach der arbeit noch auf 2-3 abfahrten kommen und schaun was sich so alles verändert hat fürs rennen  :Wink:

----------

